# aiutatemi



## Misery (26 Settembre 2007)

Finalmente un posto dove i sentimenti sono compresi.
Sono una donna di trentasette anni, ho un marito adorabile e un figlio.
Il fatto è che non riesco a frenare la mia sete di amore , passione e romanticismo; in pratica m'innamoro spessissimo, ho storie fugaci ma intense ,
per poi tornare dal mio dolcissimo marito.Forse sono troppo sensibile ma non resisto ai richiami di Cupido.
Credo che se arrivassi a frenare questa mia parte fantasiosa non sarei più quella che il mio compagno ama, lo faccio anche per lui , in fondo.
Non so se riuscite a capire fino in fondo quello che intendo.


----------



## leone73 (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> Finalmente un posto dove i sentimenti sono compresi.
> Sono una donna di trentasette anni, ho un marito adorabile e un figlio.
> Il fatto è che non riesco a frenare la mia sete di amore , passione e romanticismo; in pratica m'innamoro spessissimo, ho storie fugaci ma intense ,
> per poi tornare dal mio dolcissimo marito.Forse sono troppo sensibile ma non resisto ai richiami di Cupido.
> ...


da cornuto ingnnato  e lasciato ti dico che sei solo
 egoista perchè ciò che fai lo fai solo per te, non cercare alibi per una cosa che per me è una delle più indegne, ovvero tradire la fiducia di una persona che tu vuole bene
come ti sentiresti se un giorno tuo marito ti confessasse che ti ha tradito??
ricorda, nn fare agli altri ciò che non vioresti fosse fatto a te.
poi la coscienza è la tua, e non so con quale faccia guardi tuo marito in faccia, sai fingere molto bene evidentemente.
un giorno queste cose le pagherai amaramente e tutte insieme!!!


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2007)

Aiutatemi? Quel'è il tuo problema? Sembri aver trovato il tuo equilibrio!
.....o cerchi l'approvazione per ciò che fai?


----------



## Old lilith_666 (26 Settembre 2007)

> [/CODE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, non capisco come una persona si può buttare via in questo modo soltanto per provare dei piaceri fugaci.Quando lo dici che lo fai anche per lui mi sembra una scusa abbastanza debole, ti pare?


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2007)

Benvenuta, Misery, in parte ti capisco (tieni a posto le tenaglie, pero'... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ).

Sicuramente la parte di noi che "sogna ancora" è una ricchezza personale, per noi e per chi ci vuole bene. Pero' mi dici i sogni che c'entrano con la realtà piu' squallida del tradimento, i motel, etc.?

E' una contraddizione in termini...o no?

Personalmente penso solo grande grettezza o grande amore giustifichino nel tempo il persistere in questi squallidi espedienti (di solito la prima).



Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2007)

*anca mo?*



Misery ha detto:


> Finalmente un posto dove i sentimenti sono compresi.
> Sono una donna di trentasette anni, ho un marito adorabile e un figlio.
> Il fatto è che non riesco a frenare la mia sete di amore , passione e romanticismo; in pratica m'innamoro spessissimo, ho storie fugaci ma intense ,
> per poi tornare dal mio dolcissimo marito.Forse sono troppo sensibile ma non resisto ai richiami di Cupido.
> ...


Misery, Carlotta, Steel, TaR bastaaaa!!!!
Ma non hai niente di meglio da fare?


----------



## Iris (26 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Misery, Carlotta, Steel, TaR bastaaaa!!!!
> Ma non hai niente di meglio da fare?


Pare di no


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Misery, Carlotta, Steel, TaR bastaaaa!!!!
> Ma non hai niente di meglio da fare?


ma è sempre lui???


----------



## Misery (26 Settembre 2007)

*???*

cioè?


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> Finalmente un posto dove i sentimenti sono compresi.
> Sono una donna di trentasette anni, ho un marito adorabile e un figlio.
> Il fatto è che non riesco a frenare la mia sete di amore , passione e romanticismo; in pratica m'innamoro spessissimo, ho storie fugaci ma intense ,
> per poi tornare dal mio dolcissimo marito.Forse sono troppo sensibile ma non resisto ai richiami di Cupido.
> ...


non leggo tutto, ti rispondo di getto, poi eventualmente aggiungo altro.
Tuo marito è il padre che non hai avuto o avresti voluto vicino e non lo era. Pilastro sicuro. Gli altri sono l'amore che neghi perchè non lo meriti secondo te e comunque non lo vorresti. Vorresti solo che tuo padre ti amasse come tu ami lui. Ma non accade. E ancora.


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> Finalmente un posto dove i sentimenti sono compresi.
> Sono una donna di trentasette anni, ho un marito adorabile e un figlio.
> Il fatto è che non riesco a frenare la mia sete di amore , passione e romanticismo; in pratica m'innamoro spessissimo, ho storie fugaci ma intense ,
> per poi tornare dal mio dolcissimo marito.Forse sono troppo sensibile ma non resisto ai richiami di Cupido.
> ...



Chissa come ne sara' contento lui quando lo scoprira' ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2007)

*inconfondibile*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma è sempre lui???


Ha uno stile inconfondibile.
Talvolta però si impegna di più e do il benificio del dubbio ...ma poi si fa sempre riconoscre!!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Settembre 2007)

*non accanitevi contro misery*

non intendo offenderla
ma è giusto chiarire
è evidente che soffre di bigamia-poligamia al femminile
purtroppo noto che misery non è consenziente di avere questo problema che non è niente meno che una malattia vera e propria
di conseguenza non credo possa accettare consiglio di farsi curare
perchè lei non si considera donna con problemi


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Settembre 2007)

*non è un problema*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ha uno stile inconfondibile.
> Talvolta però si impegna di più e do il benificio del dubbio ...ma poi si fa sempre riconoscre!!


lui o non lui ben poco importa
l'argomento è interessante e casi simili sono sempre più frequenti
purtroppo
che poi lui abbia la passione di clonarsi per molteplici volte sono affari suoi


----------



## Misery (26 Settembre 2007)

*hai ragione*

Sei Grande di nome e di fatto, sai?
Ho perso mio padre in tenera età e questo è un vuoto che mi pesa da sempre.
In più è come se cercassi sempre di dimostrare di esserci sempre per tutti per compensare l'antico senso di colpa...non è facile capire


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Settembre 2007)

*bene*



Misery ha detto:


> Sei Grande di nome e di fatto, sai?
> Ho perso mio padre in tenera età e questo è un vuoto che mi pesa da sempre.
> In più è come se cercassi sempre di dimostrare di esserci sempre per tutti per compensare l'antico senso di colpa...non è facile capire


visto che sei consenziente del tuo sbagliato comportamento dovuto a spiacevoli e delicate passate questioni familiari sappi che ci sono persone e metodi in grado di rimetterti insesto
sempre che tu lo voglia
sempre che tu sia convinta
sempre che tu voglia recuperare


----------



## Misery (26 Settembre 2007)

*strano*

Mi accorgo ora di aver messo come oggetto aiutatemi...eppure scrivevo con l'idea di stare a mio agio in questa situazione.
Sono contraddittoria più di quanto credessi


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery, io ti capisco. Sono nella tua stessa situazione. Peggiorata dal fatto che, come ovunque, vengo continuamente giudicata dai pochi amici che mi sono rimasti. A questo punto credo di essere malata perché anch'io non riesco  a non tradire nonostante anche mio marito sia l'uomo migliore del mondo.Mi sento  una schifosa, mi giuro che sarà l'ultima volta ma basta uno sguardo che m'intriga, leggere il desiderio  negli occhi di  uno sconosciuto che mi attrae e ci ricasco. Sono sposata da 6 anni e ho iniziato quasi subito a tradirlo. Non ci sono scuse. E allora? Semplice stronzaggine, insicurezza e forse paura. Sono benestante, spesso sola a causa del lavoro di mio marito, e con una bimba adorabile che non abbandonerei per nessuna passione al mondo.
Eppure tradisco. Con sofferenza, credimi. Ma non riesco a farne a meno.
Sentirmi desiderata, ammirata dall'amante di turno sono sensazioni di cui non riesco a fare a meno.
Pagherò tutto questo, lo so. E a caro prezzo. Ma non importa.Sono giovane e forte. Affronterò quel che verrà. Un bacio a te misery. Chiunque tu sia.


----------



## Paolo P: (26 Settembre 2007)

*ma stiamo scherzando?????*

A me sembra solo che tu sia una gran puttana.Con rispetto parlando


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

Paolo P: ha detto:


> A me sembra solo che tu sia una gran puttana.Con rispetto parlando


vedi Misery? giudizi e basta.
Da uomini che probabilmente sono come quelli che mi porto a leto occasionalmente.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> Mi accorgo ora di aver messo come oggetto aiutatemi...eppure scrivevo con l'idea di stare a mio agio in questa situazione.
> Sono contraddittoria più di quanto credessi


se sei qui una ragione c'è.
e c'è chi ti puòa iutare se il tuo problema è legato all'infanzia e ad episodi specifici.
inizia col rispondere alle domande: come ti sentiresti se tuo marito facesse lo stesso? come se ti scoprisse? glielo diresti? c'è stato qualcuno così importante da voler lasciare lui? come ti allontani dagli altri e come ti avvicini loro?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (26 Settembre 2007)

*chi l'abbatte???*



Misery ha detto:


> Finalmente un posto dove i sentimenti sono compresi.
> Sono una donna di trentasette anni, ho un marito adorabile e un figlio.
> Il fatto è che non riesco a frenare la mia sete di amore , passione e romanticismo; in pratica m'innamoro spessissimo, ho storie fugaci ma intense ,
> per poi tornare dal mio dolcissimo marito.Forse sono troppo sensibile ma non resisto ai richiami di Cupido.
> ...



Chi ci pensa a questa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	














"lo faccio anche per lui"  

	
	
		
		
	


	







































  Senti Miserabile donna...detto papale papale....ma vai dove devi andare....

Quando sento ste cavolate vorrei tanto vedere la reazione di queste persone...se il loro marito gli dicesse che va a spassarsela con le altre...perche' in fondo in fondo...."lo fa anche per lei...."

Praticamente da quello che dice quest ipocrita...il marito la ama perche' lei vive questa sua fantasiosa voglia di tradire...mi domando...quando lui si e' innamorato di lei....era gia cosi?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (26 Settembre 2007)

*ahuauauhauauuaauh*



Misery ha detto:


> In più è come se cercassi sempre di dimostrare di esserci sempre per tutti per compensare l'antico senso di colpa...non è facile capire



Esserci sempre per tutti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e chi sei?Una crocerossina?

Anzi....una penefattrice 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ma per favore...


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Esserci sempre per tutti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma come ti permetti? ipocrita benpensante del cavolo.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (26 Settembre 2007)

*e certo....*



milla ha detto:


> vedi Misery? giudizi e basta.
> Da uomini che probabilmente sono come quelli che mi porto a leto occasionalmente.



E certo....quando si viene additati allora....E SOLO ALLORA...gli uomini diventano tutti uguali...

Milla che c'e'?Il sinonimo con cui sei stata chiamata ti da fastidio???

Ma come! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Hai scritto poche righe prima,che sei giovane e forte...e quindi pronta ad affrontare il giusto prezzo da pagare per la tua irrefrenabile voglia di tradire...e poi fai cosi?

Se ho ben capito....quando ti fanno lo sguardo ammiccante e ti fanno il filo...sono belli...audaci...grandi amatori...affascinanti....

e poi...diventano  dei bastardi perche' ti definiscono una poco di buono???

Milla tu vai messa insieme a tutte le altre donne....che fanno il loro comodo...alle spalle di un marito che spesso lavora e vive per loro...e che poi...quando qualcuno gli dice le cose come stanno....anziche' dire "scusa..hai ragione..." prentendono oltre il "SI" PURE IL "SISSIGNORE"....

Milla vai insieme a Misery...voi due sareste le candidate perfette per girare il nuovo seguito di grace anatomy 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Pagherai....e cosa pagherai???Pensi davvero che tuo marito potra' dirsi "ripagato" in qualche modo se mai lo verra' a sapere...


E poi ancora...dici di essere "pronta" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Bella forza...ci credo che sei pronta...tu sola sai quello che stai facendo...mica lui....praticamente e' come se i giapponesi poco prima di attaccare a sorpresa e tradiento l arcipelago di pearl harbor si fossero guardati negli occhi e avessero detto con voce da "coraggiosi" SIAMO PRONTI...tu non sei ne piu' ne meno di un fungo....una spora....che vive all'ombra di un grande albero...da cui trai il nutrimento per vivere la tua vita come meglio credi...ripeto...come ho gia detto ad altre qui dentro prima di te...

CHI HA BISOGNO DI TANTE PERSONE...ANCHE SCONOSCIUTE...PER SENTIRSI VIVA...MA DI NESSUNO IN PARTICOLARE....NON E' PIU' CAPACE D'AMARE....RASSEGNATI...IL TUO CUORE NON BATTE PIU' DA TEMPO...


----------



## Misery (26 Settembre 2007)

*...*

Leggere certe frasi mi ha avvilito , ora non mi sento di rispondere, forse più tardi.
Grazie a chi mi ha compreso, un bacio


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (26 Settembre 2007)

*oooooooooohhhh...*

ooooooohhhhhhhh 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  Ma poverine.....le hanno sgridate e si sono messe a piangere(lacrime di coccodrilla....)

Come mi permetto 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   gente questa...questa le batte tutte....

Vorrei vedere e sentire nella voce di questa persona l identica spavalderia nel post in risposta al mio....nel dire a suo marito come si permetterebbe di darle della "penefattrice" pure a lei...ma si sa...quando chi mantiene la baracca e ti da quel po' d'amore che ti serve per non accorgerti che sei morta dentro da tempo,viene a scoprire tutto e si infuria...la reazione della traditrice e' sempre la medesima....lacrime...frasi del tipo "non so perche' l ho fatto...." e autocommiserazione...

Quando poi la verita' e' che lo sa benissimo perche' l'ha fatto....perche' come vede uno ben messo...carismatico...e che se ne frega se la tipa e' sposata o no....va li e sente come sta messo sotto....e se il salsicciotto e' interessante....se lo porta dietro al primo angolo...per vedere se e' meglio dell'ultimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Io ipocrita....ecco...quando leggo queste cose....ritrovo un po' d ottimismo....e mi dico che in fondo....e' meglio restare da soli....piuttosto che rischiare di capitare nelle mani di certe donnette...che vogliono vivere le storie che vedono in tv e nei film...nella realta'...cercando giustificazioni d'ogni sorta...peggio di un ragazzino di 15 anni che non e' andato a scuola...


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

il prezzo che pago è anche sentirmi dare dalla puttana da uno che mi ha letto in due minuti e catalogata in un forum dove pensavo certe cose si capissero.
Ma va bene così.


----------



## leone73 (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> Sei Grande di nome e di fatto, sai?
> Ho perso mio padre in tenera età e questo è un vuoto che mi pesa da sempre.
> In più è come se cercassi sempre di dimostrare di esserci sempre per tutti per compensare l'antico senso di colpa...non è facile capire


lo stesso prob della mia ex ragazza


----------



## leone73 (26 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> Misery, io ti capisco. Sono nella tua stessa situazione. Peggiorata dal fatto che, come ovunque, vengo continuamente giudicata dai pochi amici che mi sono rimasti. A questo punto credo di essere malata perché anch'io non riesco  a non tradire nonostante anche mio marito sia l'uomo migliore del mondo.Mi sento  una schifosa, mi giuro che sarà l'ultima volta ma basta uno sguardo che m'intriga, leggere il desiderio  negli occhi di  uno sconosciuto che mi attrae e ci ricasco. Sono sposata da 6 anni e ho iniziato quasi subito a tradirlo. Non ci sono scuse. E allora? Semplice stronzaggine, insicurezza e forse paura. Sono benestante, spesso sola a causa del lavoro di mio marito, e con una bimba adorabile che non abbandonerei per nessuna passione al mondo.
> Eppure tradisco. Con sofferenza, credimi. Ma non riesco a farne a meno.
> Sentirmi desiderata, ammirata dall'amante di turno sono sensazioni di cui non riesco a fare a meno.
> Pagherò tutto questo, lo so. E a caro prezzo. Ma non importa.Sono giovane e forte. Affronterò quel che verrà. Un bacio a te misery. Chiunque tu sia.


e un giorno rimarrai sola


----------



## leone73 (26 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> vedi Misery? giudizi e basta.
> Da uomini che probabilmente sono come quelli che mi porto a leto occasionalmente.


tu credi che tutti gli uomini siano così, o non abbiano dei principi???


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> il prezzo che pago è anche sentirmi dare dalla puttana da uno che mi ha letto in due minuti e catalogata in un forum dove pensavo certe cose si capissero.
> Ma va bene così.


no, certe cose non si capiscono. perchè chi scrive lo sa: siamo tutti diversi, noi del forum, e approcciamo in modo diverso. 
turn giudica ma ha giudicato innanzitutto se stesso, anche troppo severamente. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e comunque pensi che se parlassi a tuo marito di tutto lui reagirebbe diversamente?
i traditori hanno delle ragioni e vengono ad esporle, ma poi devono avere il coraggio di andare in fondo. se stessero così bene con se stessi non sarebbero qui!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Scaviamo. noi siamo qui per questo...
...ho due bicipiti, io!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (26 Settembre 2007)

*leone ma dai...*



leone73 ha detto:


> tu credi che tutti gli uomini siano così, o non abbiano dei principi???
















   Leone ma dai!!!
Ma scherzi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Gli uomini non sono tutti cosi' per lei....o meglio....almeno non finche' le dicono quello che realmente pensano...Tutti quelli che lei si porta a letto pensano solo una cosa....e sappiamo bene cosa...ma quelo che gli esce dalla bocca prima e dopo che l'hanno fatto...e' ben diverso....perche' una che la da' cosi....gli uomini se la tengono buona...perche' e' meglio una donna cosi....che una Donna come tante che la sera vengono constrette ai bordi della strada....o che lo fanno per bisogno di soldi...quelle alla fine voglio il loro compenso....e mi pare il minimo....lei alla fine vorra' un po' di coccole....e si sa....certi uomini preferiscono sprecare tempo in coccole,dopo aver avuto quello che vogliono....dicendo un sacco di cavolate....piuttosto che mettere mano al portafoglio....


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> e un giorno rimarrai sola


lo so. Questo credo sarà il duro prezzo.
C'è una cura alla mia malattia? no. Purtroppo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> Finalmente un posto dove i sentimenti sono compresi.
> Sono una donna di trentasette anni, ho un marito adorabile e un figlio.
> Il fatto è che non riesco a frenare la mia sete di amore , passione e romanticismo; in pratica m'innamoro spessissimo, ho storie fugaci ma intense ,
> per poi tornare dal mio dolcissimo marito.Forse sono troppo sensibile ma non resisto ai richiami di Cupido.
> ...


... io lo capisco perfettamente... amica mia... quella cosa lì, ha pure un nome e un cognome... insomma, devi rivolgerti a uno psicoterapeuta... vedi, alla fine, la questione esploderà con il suo _vero volto_... intendo la cosa che sta dietro questo tuo comportamento e che lo motiva... buona fortuna.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (26 Settembre 2007)

*Milla...*



milla ha detto:


> il prezzo che pago è anche sentirmi dare dalla puttana da uno che mi ha letto in due minuti e catalogata in un forum dove pensavo certe cose si capissero.
> Ma va bene così.


Milla....parliamoci chiaro....se non hai il coraggio delle tue azioni....NON ENTRI IN UN FORUM E LO DICI AI 4 VENTI...ma cosa pensavi di trovare qui???

Guarda che siamo tutte persone diverse....mica e' un circolo di alcolisti anonimi....dove tutti hanno commesso lo stesso errore...e quindi si tendono la mano a vicenda...


Tu pretendi comprensione....DOPO CHE HAI ESPRESSAMENTE DESCRITTO COME TRADISCI RIPETUTAMENTE TUO MARITO COME L'ALTRA....E COME LA COMPRENDI....avendo poi anche la faccia tosta...di dire a qualcun altro....COME TI PERMETTI!!!

Fa na bella cosa Milla....oggi quando tuo marito torna a casa.....digli tutto se tu....come la donna che vuoi tanto far sembrare di essere...ritieni di avere le PALLE che mancano a tanti uomini...digli tutto senza fermarti mai...tutto d un fiato....e se lui dopo che ti ha ascoltata...non prende una corda/sedia/servizio di piatti/pistola/fucile/cavo del telefono/ coltello/martello/frullino/piccone/ o il numero del suo avvocato di fiducia....allora io ti autorizzo a venire qui e dare a me dell'ipocrita....PERCHE' SE TUO MARITO VIENE A SAPERE DALLA TUA BOCCA QUELLO CHE HAI FATTO....E TI TENDE SUBITO LA MANO SENZA ARRBBIARSI....ALLORA CREDO CHE FARO' MEGLIO AD ASPETTARE CHE MARTE VENGA COLONIZZATO....COSI ANDRO' A CERCARLA LA UNA DONNA PER ME...PERCHE' VUOL DIRE CHE IO SONO UN ALIENO QUI....SE UN UOMO DOVREBBE ACCETTARE DI BUON GRADO QUELLO CHE TU GI STAI FACENDO...


perche' con questi tuoi brevi post...e' quello che vorresti far capire...che in fondo....non c'e' nulla di male...che tuo marito dovrebbe capirti....che tutto si potrebbe perdonare con un sorriso e un abbraccio....

Sai che ti dico Milla?Spero che questa tua vita prima del benche' minimo e sincero amore continui cosi'....fino alla fine...perche' e' questa l'unica vita che tu sei in grado di poter vivere....la realta'.....e' ben diversa....goditi la tua giovinezza...la tua forza...il tuo ESSERE PRONTA....perche' lo sai meglio di noi...che tanto....ti tieni pronta per qualcosa che non succedera' mai....perche' non avrai mai le palle per dire tutto a tuo marito....preferirai che lo scopra da chissa' chi altro....cosa che fanno sempre le persone come te....perche' nella loro vigliaccheria....non sono nemmeno capaci di confessare per bocca loro....


----------



## leone73 (26 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Leone ma dai!!!
> Ma scherzi?
> 
> 
> ...



certo e poi gli uomini scappano quando queste donne facili cercano  di parlare dei loro problemi o un contatto diverso, ed ecco che queste donne si ritrovano sole e schiave, in quanto considerate solo per certe cose meno importanti di altre


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (26 Settembre 2007)

*si ma...*



leone73 ha detto:


> certo e poi gli uomini scappano quando queste donne facili cercano  di parlare dei loro problemi o un contatto diverso, ed ecco che queste donne si ritrovano sole e schiave, in quanto considerate solo per certe cose meno importanti di altre



Leone appunto....ma la colpa e' solo di queste donne....che vogliono credere alle false parole di questi uomini....gli piace cosi' tanto vivere nell'illusione...che credono solo alle illusioni...ma che vuoi farci...sono per lo piu' donne giovani...o cmq...donne che in giovane eta' non si sono "divertite" come avrebbero voluto...capita l esatto contrario anche con gli uomini...

Lei fa tanto la "donna vissuta" cercando di difendersi....di dire che siamo noi quelli che giudichiamo ingiustamente.....ma trema all'idea di provare a confessare tutto al marito...perche' quello non e' interessato solo a quello che lei ha fra le gambe...ma anche e soprattutto a quello che ha nel cuore...

E trema ancora di piu'....all'idea di provare a cercare un contatto diverso con questi uomini che si porta a letto....perche' lo sa benissimo...che puo' dire tante cose....tipo "e' stato fantastico....sei stupendo....mi hai fatta impazzire....ecc ecc " MA GUAI....se si azzarda a dire cose del tipo "sai penso...."

A volte credo che queste donne cerchino la comprensione che dovrebbero trovare dal marito in altri....e che si illudano di poterla "scambiare" con atti fisici... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  quegli uomini che si porta a letto non vogliono parlare...ne ascoltare.....VOGLIONO FARE PUNTO E BASTA....e finche' non gli dicono quello che davvero pensano di lei....VA TUTTO BENE


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Settembre 2007)

*perplesso*



milla ha detto:


> Misery, io ti capisco. Sono nella tua stessa situazione. Peggiorata dal fatto che, come ovunque, vengo continuamente giudicata dai pochi amici che mi sono rimasti. A questo punto credo di essere malata perché anch'io non riesco a non tradire nonostante anche mio marito sia l'uomo migliore del mondo.Mi sento una schifosa, mi giuro che sarà l'ultima volta ma basta uno sguardo che m'intriga, leggere il desiderio negli occhi di uno sconosciuto che mi attrae e ci ricasco. Sono sposata da 6 anni e ho iniziato quasi subito a tradirlo. Non ci sono scuse. E allora? Semplice stronzaggine, insicurezza e forse paura. Sono benestante, spesso sola a causa del lavoro di mio marito, e con una bimba adorabile che non abbandonerei per nessuna passione al mondo.
> Eppure tradisco. Con sofferenza, credimi. Ma non riesco a farne a meno.
> Sentirmi desiderata, ammirata dall'amante di turno sono sensazioni di cui non riesco a fare a meno.
> Pagherò tutto questo, lo so. E a caro prezzo. Ma non importa.Sono giovane e forte. Affronterò quel che verrà. Un bacio a te misery. Chiunque tu sia.


meravigliato e di stucco sono e rimango
sapete chi e cosa siete
ma nessuna-nessuno opta per il prendere provvedimenti per poi imboccare una migliore e giusta via
guarendo da quella forma di malattia
*molta* convenienza in voi leggo


----------



## Misery (26 Settembre 2007)

*ecco*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Leone appunto....ma la colpa e' solo di queste donne....che vogliono credere alle false parole di questi uomini....gli piace cosi' tanto vivere nell'illusione...che credono solo alle illusioni...ma che vuoi farci...sono per lo piu' donne giovani...o cmq...donne che in giovane eta' non si sono "divertite" come avrebbero voluto...capita l esatto contrario anche con gli uomini...
> 
> Lei fa tanto la "donna vissuta" cercando di difendersi....di dire che siamo noi quelli che giudichiamo ingiustamente.....ma trema all'idea di provare a confessare tutto al marito...perche' quello non e' interessato solo a quello che lei ha fra le gambe...ma anche e soprattutto a quello che ha nel cuore...
> 
> ...






credo che confessare tutto a mio marito sarebbe di cattivo gusto e un'inutile crudeltà.
Devo tutelare la mia famiglia


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> credo che confessare tutto a mio marito sarebbe di cattivo gusto e un'inutile crudeltà.
> Devo tutelare la mia famiglia


e se lui ti scoprisse?


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

Vi sbagliate. Io non cerco né  solidarietà, né comprensione, né consigli. 
Prendo atto della mia scelta e della mia vita.
Siete così severi e "aperti" anche con gli uomini che tradiscono? Ho i miei dubbi.
Non ho nessuna paura di perdere l'agiatezza visto che sto bene economicamente indipendentemente da mio marito. Marito che,tra l'altro, ho conosciuto mentre stavo con un altro. Quindi lui sapeva benissimo che sono traditrice nell'anima. Ma no, siccome sono una donna che tradisce sono puttana, senza cuore e bla bla bla bla bla .
Le coccole? cosa c'entra? Ma chi credete di essere??dopo un rapporto che sia con mio marito o un altro saranno pure cazzi miei cosa cerco o io vengo a farvi il terzo grado su cosa volete? Mi spiace farvi scendere dalle nuvolette ma è solo sesso. Puro, semplice, sano sesso. Conoscete l'argomento???
Turn ,che tu faccia parte della categoria dei becchi è indubbio ma non serve andare su marte per trovare una donna ideale perchè tu non la troverai mai. Pieno di te, saccente, giusto, intollerante e pieno di acida rabbia come sei non mi stupisco affatto che tu risponda così. Io NON HO CHIESTO CONSIGLIO , IO NON CERCO SOLIDARIETA'.
Io ho solo espresso una vicinanza a chi esponeva una sua emozione.
Non c'era bisogno di sputare veleno.
Anche perchè ne sono assolutamente immune.
Ah, il termine "malattia" era detto scherzosamente. 
Mi sembra che in giro ci siano malattie ben più denigrabili e gravi della mia.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> meravigliato e di stucco sono e rimango
> sapete chi e cosa siete
> ma nessuna-nessuno opta per il prendere provvedimenti per poi imboccare una migliore e giusta via
> guarendo da quella forma di malattia
> *molta* convenienza in voi leggo


Mr.Perfect, ondeggio tra la convenienza e la...pietà? E' normale avere un continuo bisogno ossessivo di ammirazione/sms/lusinghe, sempre da persone diverse?

Perché immagino che se cambiano sempre i destinatari del suo interesse,con nessuno di essi diventi un rapporto "vero", fosse pure un'amicizia...in quel senso puo' essere "conveniente" continuarlo, ma così?

So di uomini che riescono a diventare amici delle prostitute che frequentano da anni, è un classico "topos" delle memorie sul tema, ma come è posisbile che una donna cerchi sempre emozioni nuove senza mai approfondire nessuna conoscenza?

A questo punto dove sta la convenienza? L'alcolizzato che cerca l'alcool cerca la sua convenienza? O la sua rovina? E' opportunista *o semplicemente malato*?

Me lo chiedo...

Bacio!


----------



## Iris (26 Settembre 2007)

*Mille e tutte la compagnia*

Ok. Scopi. Parecchi qui dentro lo fanno da tempo con una certa soddisfazione.

Ti piace il sesso, pure a me. Hai la nostra benedizione.


----------



## leone73 (26 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> lo so. Questo credo sarà il duro prezzo.
> C'è una cura alla mia malattia? no. Purtroppo.


io dico di si, parla con uno psicologo no??


----------



## Misery (26 Settembre 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Ok. Scopi. Parecchi qui dentro lo fanno da tempo con una certa soddisfazione.
> 
> Ti piace il sesso, pure a me. Hai la nostra benedizione.




ignoro la compagnia della quale parli e lasciami dire che ti trovo oltremodo volgare;
se hai letto bene non parlavo solo di sesso.
Inoltre tieni conto che esiste anche l'opzione d non intervenire se quello che scrivono gli altri èdisdicevole


----------



## Iris (26 Settembre 2007)

Ma c'è un limite a tutto!!! Ciò che mi preoccupa non è mica la vostra presunta immoralità (non credo una parola di ciò che dite) è la vostra demenza senza rimedio.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> ignoro la compagnia della quale parli e lasciami dire che ti trovo oltremodo volgare;
> se hai letto bene non parlavo solo di sesso.
> Inoltre tieni conto che esiste anche l'opzione d non intervenire se quello che scrivono gli altri èdisdicevole


 
Iris penso rispondesse a Milla 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque siamo sempre lì: se uno arriva qui con un problema, lo esaminiamo. Se il problema NON ESISTE (perché si è felicissimi tradendo/non tradendo/facendo qualsiasi cosa) se ne puo' parlare ma direi che a chi raccontato la sua storia alla fine non importi molto l'opinione altrui. Ha già trovato il suo equilibrio e non saranno certo le opinioni altrui a turbarlo.

Bacio!


----------



## Iris (26 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Iris penso rispondesse a Milla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ecco appunto. 

Bacio!


----------



## Misery (26 Settembre 2007)

*si*

hai ragione, diciamo che credvo il problema non esistesse; il fatto di aver  sentito l'esigenza di metterlo nero su bianco dice il contrario.
bacio


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> ignoro la compagnia della quale parli e lasciami dire che ti trovo oltremodo volgare;
> se hai letto bene non parlavo solo di sesso.
> Inoltre tieni conto che esiste anche l'opzione d non intervenire se quello che scrivono gli altri èdisdicevole


allora è per questo che alle mie domande non rispondi? 
in almeno due post.


----------



## Misery (26 Settembre 2007)

*grande*

scusami, scusami.
Sai cos'è? che l'impaginazione del forum mi è ancora un po' stica e perdo messaggi.
Se lui mi scoprisse sarebbe una sciagura


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

*Iris*

scusami, cara, forse non ci siamo capite. Io non ho un problema. Credo di non averlo se non con la mia coscienza. Scrivere in un forum libero ,il cui titolo mi aveva,ovviamente, attratta ,non significa avere problemi  ma volere discutere civilmente di una situazione a cui mi sento vicina (misery) Quello che mi ha imbestialito sono state due rispostine brusche e volgari buttate giusto per cercare di offendere.
Che si creda o meno alle mie parole è irrilevante. Forse ho scritto più per me stessa che altro. Men che meno volevo vantarmi della frequenza e del tipo di  sesso che pratico.
Non volevo apparire né arrogante né trasgressiva o provocatrice. 
Se l'ho fatto me ne scuso. Con tutti.
Mi piace leggervi e vorrei fare parte della comunità ma forse sono partita col piede sbagliato.
Certo che mazzolate mica da ridere!!


----------



## leone73 (26 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> Vi sbagliate. Io non cerco né  solidarietà, né comprensione, né consigli.
> Prendo atto della mia scelta e della mia vita.
> Siete così severi e "aperti" anche con gli uomini che tradiscono? Ho i miei dubbi.
> Non ho nessuna paura di perdere l'agiatezza visto che sto bene economicamente indipendentemente da mio marito. Marito che,tra l'altro, ho conosciuto mentre stavo con un altro. Quindi lui sapeva benissimo che sono traditrice nell'anima. Ma no, siccome sono una donna che tradisce sono puttana, senza cuore e bla bla bla bla bla .
> ...


ti ripeto, rimarrai sola proprio per questo perche non sa stare con una persona tutta la vita, tu vivi fin quando trovi persone buone che si lasciano abbindolare dal tuo sesso e che sono disposte anche di fronte alla realtà ad accettare cme sei, sbagliando, ed infatti il porblema si ripropone.
 te lo dico perchè sno stato da poco vittima di una specie di ragazza simile a te.

l'ho consciuta col tradimento 5 anni fa, mi ha tradito ed io lo perdonata, e dopo 4 anni (sempre che non abbia tradito ancora) mi tradito e lasciato.
vedrai che un giorno troverai chi ti tardirà e se ne fotterà di te perchè più cattivo d in malafede di te, e allora saranno cavoli amari.

questa speranza è anche per la mia ex


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se sei qui una ragione c'è.
> e c'è chi ti puòa iutare se il tuo problema è legato all'infanzia e ad episodi specifici.
> inizia col rispondere alle domande: come ti sentiresti se tuo marito facesse lo stesso? come se ti scoprisse? glielo diresti? c'è stato qualcuno così importante da voler lasciare lui? come ti allontani dagli altri e come ti avvicini loro?


mi quoto per rimettere in evidenza le domande.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> ti ripeto, rimarrai sola proprio per questo perche non sa stare con una persona tutta la vita, tu vivi fin quando trovi persone buone che si lasciano abbindolare dal tuo sesso e che sono disposte anche di fronte alla realtà ad accettare cme sei, sbagliando, ed infatti il porblema si ripropone.
> te lo dico perchè sno stato da poco vittima di una specie di ragazza simile a te.
> 
> l'ho consciuta col tradimento 5 anni fa, mi ha tradito ed io lo perdonata, e dopo 4 anni (sempre che non abbia tradito ancora) mi tradito e lasciato.
> ...
























scusa leone, ma io vedo con una certa oggettività, mi consentirai, che tu oggi proprio non hai.
La tua ragazza ti ha tradito e poi lasciato.
milla tradisce continuamente e lei sola sa perchè ma il marito è punto fermo e non sa nulla.
La differenza è abissale!
o credi che esistano solo le brave ragazze che studiano per cultura e poi fanno la calza a casa o isegnano quelle 5 ore al giorno e poi ti preparano il pranzo in tempo e sono fedeli, rispettose e irreprensibili e quelle stronze che scopano chiunque passi?
passerà, leone, noi siamo qui.


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

*leone*

ma tu credi davvero che  io non abbia mai sofferto per amore o per un rapporto extra coniugale?
Si soffre, ci si piange un po' addosso e poi ci si rialza dopo essersi ben leccati le ferite.
Io,almeno, sono abituata a fare così. Non solo nei rapporti ma nella vita in generale.

Perchè pensi che rimarrò sola? perchè vivo prendendo quel che voglio ?
Perchè mi comporto come TUTTI gli uomini con cui vado a letto?
ma cosa credi? che siano tutti single o separati?
mi spiace deluderti ma sono tutti sposati. Li scelgo accuratamente proprio perchè non sorgano situazioni che non saprei gestire.
Si comportano esattamente come me.
Non rimarrò mai sola. Ho mia figlia. Ho me stessa.
Mi dispiace che tu abbia sofferto. Ma augurare del male a chi ti ha fatto star bene, anche se per poco, non serve a te né a nessuno.
Bacio


----------



## Old debora (26 Settembre 2007)

milla, sei veramente penosa. 
Mi dispiace per tua figlia e per tuo marito, ma molto di più per tua figlia che avrà l'esempio di una donna come te come madre.
Tu e miseri siete quel tipo di donne che rovinano la categoria delle donne, che le rendono odiose anche alle altre donne e poco credibili con gli uomini.
Quando invecchierete non vi resterà più niente. Solo il ricordo di esser state un pessimo esempio per chiunque. Se vi incontrassi vi farei cambiare idea a suon di schiaffoni.


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> milla, sei veramente penosa.
> Mi dispiace per tua figlia e per tuo marito, ma molto di più per tua figlia che avrà l'esempio di una donna come te come madre.
> Tu e miseri siete quel tipo di donne che rovinano la categoria delle donne, che le rendono odiose anche alle altre donne e poco credibili con gli uomini.
> Quando invecchierete non vi resterà più niente. Solo il ricordo di esser state un pessimo esempio per chiunque. Se vi incontrassi vi farei cambiare idea a suon di schiaffoni.


certo. Va bene. Bla, bla, bla, lascia però fuori mia figlia. Chiaro? Non sai nulla e parli per frasi fatte. 
Quanto agli schiaffoni eviterei. Mi alleno in palestra tutti i giorni e non so chi ne uscirebbe peggio.
Ah carina,  gli uomini con cui vado lo sanno che sono sposata. 
Come io cerco solo sposati e tanti hanno a fianco donne come te. Ci sarà pure una ragione, no?


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Settembre 2007)

*normale amministrazione*



milla ha detto:


> Vi sbagliate. Io non cerco né solidarietà, né comprensione, né consigli.
> Prendo atto della mia scelta e della mia vita.
> *Siete così severi e "aperti" anche con gli uomini che tradiscono?* Ho i miei dubbi.
> Non ho nessuna paura di perdere l'agiatezza visto che sto bene economicamente indipendentemente da mio marito. Marito che,tra l'altro, ho conosciuto mentre stavo con un altro. Quindi lui sapeva benissimo che sono traditrice nell'anima. Ma no, siccome sono una donna che tradisce sono puttana, senza cuore e bla bla bla bla bla .
> ...


......sono severo con CHIUNQUE commette il tradimento.....
.....immaginavo che tu non ti considerassi malata.....
.....anche un cleptomane non crede di essere malato.....
.....continua ad essere orgogliosa di chi e cosa sei finché puoi.....
.....prima che giunga il momento di pagare.....


----------



## Old debora (26 Settembre 2007)

io tua figlia non la lascio fuori perchè tu ne hai parlato, dicendo che è più forte di ogni tua passione. Non mi sembra. Tu continui a soddisfare i tuoi pruriti senza pensare alle conseguenze che avranno sulla tua famiglia.
Perchè hai fatto una figlia? perchè ti sei sposata?
perchè tuo marito non ti riempie la faccia di sberle?
E gli uomini che vengono con te sono dei poveri cristi che possono, grazie a te, contare ancora su quel tipo di donne che si comportano come delle cagnette in calore, calore di fronte al quale non si riescono a trattenere.


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2007)

Scusate eh, lasciamo per favore FUORI i figli da questo tipo di discussioni? Grazie...


----------



## Misery (26 Settembre 2007)

*debora*

Prima di tutto desidererei essere citata in prima persona e non costantemente accumunata a milla (che trra parentesi non mi sta particolarmente simpatica).
Modera i termini per favore


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mr.Perfect, ondeggio tra la convenienza e la...pietà? E' normale avere un continuo bisogno ossessivo di ammirazione/sms/lusinghe, sempre da persone diverse?
> 
> Perché immagino che se cambiano sempre i destinatari del suo interesse,con nessuno di essi diventi un rapporto "vero", fosse pure un'amicizia...in quel senso puo' essere "conveniente" continuarlo, ma così?
> 
> ...


.....esistono casi e casi.....
.....casi di malattia vera e propria.....
.....casi di convenienza.....
.....il bigamo-poligamo ha irresistibile ed *incontrollabile* desiderio di più persone.....
.....la convenienza ha solo l'irresistibile desiderio di più persone.....


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

sono concorde. le basi sono diverse.
misery vorrebbe capire cosa accade, se il suo problema è legato all'infanzia o ad altro. ma l'analisi è deleteria se affiancata a quella di milla che non avendo aperto un suo tread ha diritto a non essere citata. Non ha chiesto consiglio. 
Aiutare Misery? come la vedete?
Misery, torna a pag. 3, ci sono domande che vorrei valutassi.


----------



## Old debora (26 Settembre 2007)

aiutarla? ok. le consiglio di divorziare subito.
Di non ferire suo marito e non trascinare suo figlio in una situazione di contrasto e di dolore che sarà inevitabile.
Se ha l'innamoramento facile perchè si è sposata? perchè tradire un uomo che ti ama? perchè approfittare di un uomo innamorato?
perchè? perchè dobbiamo accettare che due cagnette bagnate rovinino la reputazione di tante brave donne? perchè dobbiamo dare comprensione se non comprendiamo e non capiamo?


----------



## Misery (26 Settembre 2007)

*eh?*

Torna a pagina3? ah si,
ti sfuggo perchè le domande che mi fai mi spaventano parecchio.
E' come se dall'infanzia dovessi sempre dare prova di piacere agli altri e di avere riscontri affettivi.Se mio marito vivesse la stessa cosa ne sarei preoccupata; in puiù penserei di non bastargli


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery hai scelto bene il tuo nick: sei proprio misera.
Debora o sei una tredicenne bigottona o non hai scusanti e giustificazioni. 
Mia figlia la lasci fuori perché lei non risente MINIMAMENTE delle mie avventure. Non le sottraggo il mio tempo, le mie cure, il mio amore.
Quanto alla storia delle cagnette ricordi la canzone di de Andrè vero? Che qualche cagnetta a cui ho sottratto l'osso si erga in difesa delle donne è cosa comune e giusta. Non possono più dare il cattivo esempio e questo rode molto.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> Torna a pagina3? ah si,
> ti sfuggo perchè le domande che mi fai mi spaventano parecchio.
> E' come se dall'infanzia dovessi sempre dare prova di piacere agli altri e di avere riscontri affettivi.Se mio marito vivesse la stessa cosa ne sarei preoccupata; in puiù penserei di non bastargli


lui non basta a te?


----------



## Old debora (26 Settembre 2007)

putroppo sono ben più che tredicenne, di anni ne ho quasi 43 e mi sento ancora giovane e piena di entusiasmo.
Sono le donne come voi che fanno passare il romanticismo, l'idea che la vita sia un dolce condividere con il proprio uomo e i propri figli un percorso insieme, siete voi che cancellate dagli ideali delle persone la parola AMORE.
A me nessuna cagnetta ha sottratto l'osso, ma se dovesse succedere credo che sarebbe una lotta durissima. 
Siete due povere disperate, e dovreste scrivere una lettera di ringraziamento al webmaster di questo forum che permette a due poverine con le mutande larghe di sfogarsi qui, cercando probabilmente qualche altro poveraccio col quale rotolarsi tra le lenzuola di un misero albergo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2007)

*debora*

Do senzaltro ragione debora , anche se con modi rozzi ha espresso perfettamente il mio pensiero.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

*debora*

Forse dovresti moderare i toni.
Hai espresso il tuo punto di vista.... non ti pare che sia sufficiente?
Non le convincerai mai del tuo punto di vista e comunque misery forse si rende conto che deve riflettere su alcune cose. E tu non solo non l'aiuti, ma alla fine ci rinuncia.... e non mis embra la soluzione migliore per nessuno.


----------



## Old debora (26 Settembre 2007)

*glande82*

non era mia intenzione aiutarla, ma dare come tutti il mio punto di vista.
Cos'è che ti ha dato fastidio? la cagnetta o la mutanda larga???
quando mi infervoro io guardo meno alla forma


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> Misery hai scelto bene il tuo nick: sei proprio misera.
> Debora o sei una tredicenne bigottona o non hai scusanti e giustificazioni.
> Mia figlia la lasci fuori perché lei non risente MINIMAMENTE delle mie avventure. Non le sottraggo il mio tempo, le mie cure, il mio amore.
> Quanto alla storia delle cagnette ricordi la canzone di de Andrè vero? *Che qualche cagnetta a cui ho sottratto l'osso si erga in difesa delle donne è cosa comune e giusta. Non possono più dare il cattivo esempio e questo rode molto*.


Bocca di Rosa non era mica sposata


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> non era mia intenzione aiutarla, ma dare come tutti il mio punto di vista.
> Cos'è che ti ha dato fastidio? la cagnetta o la mutanda larga???
> quando mi infervoro io guardo meno alla forma


... glande82?... hi, hi, hi... lapsus freudiano?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (26 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bocca di Rosa non era mica sposata


Già.
Lasciatemi fuori i Miti, per favore....


----------



## Iris (26 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... glande82?... hi, hi, hi... lapsus freudiano?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> non era mia intenzione aiutarla, ma dare come tutti il mio punto di vista.
> Cos'è che ti ha dato fastidio? la cagnetta o la mutanda larga???
> quando mi infervoro io guardo meno alla forma


... va bene, ma bada, almeno, a non confondere la "l" con la "r"... potrebbero esser-_ci_ delle alquanto _s_-piacevoli e g_l_andi conseguenze... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (26 Settembre 2007)

mutanda larga? al limite perizoma...culottes...


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... glande82?... hi, hi, hi... lapsus freudiano?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bocca di Rosa non era mica sposata


vero.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> non era mia intenzione aiutarla, ma dare come tutti il mio punto di vista.
> Cos'è che ti ha dato fastidio? la cagnetta o la mutanda larga???
> quando mi infervoro io guardo meno alla forma


Per me puoi dire ciò che vuoi, ma gradisco il linguaggio moderato per quanto concerne i toni. poi naturalmente non posso nè giudicare nè tantomeno influenzare nessuno per ciò che pensa o per ciò che dice. Dicendole che lasciasse il marito, volevi aiutare, in qualche modo, lui ma anche lei e il bambino. Il mio metodo è diverso, tutto qui. Penso che chi arriva qui abbia non solo una storia da raccontare ma soprattutto bisogno di cambiare o di trovare risposte. Cerco di aiutare. Ti va di raccontare cosa porta te qui? magari apri un tread.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... glande82?... hi, hi, hi... lapsus freudiano?... hi, hi, hi...
































e 82 che sarebbe? centimetri?


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Per me puoi dire ciò che vuoi, ma gradisco il linguaggio moderato per quanto concerne i toni. poi naturalmente non posso nè giudicare nè tantomeno influenzare nessuno per ciò che pensa o per ciò che dice. Dicendole che lasciasse il marito, volevi aiutare, in qualche modo, lui ma anche lei e il bambino. Il mio metodo è diverso, tutto qui. Penso che chi arriva qui abbia non solo una storia da raccontare ma soprattutto bisogno di cambiare o di trovare risposte. Cerco di aiutare. Ti va di raccontare cosa porta te qui? magari apri un tread.


G_L_ANDE!... vai così!


----------



## Iris (26 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> vero.


...e metteva amore dentro a ogni cosa...


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2007)

*si*

Ce la cantate tutta ?


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e *82* che sarebbe? centimetri?


Ma no: *«Campioni  		del mondo! Campioni del mondo! Campioni del mondo!».*


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e 82 che sarebbe? centimetri?


... perché lo chiedi a noi?... il _glande_ è il tuo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> ...e metteva amore dentro a ogni cosa...



EVVVAI:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip6vl7QGRH4


----------



## Old debora (26 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> . Il mio metodo è diverso, tutto qui. .


sicuramente è diverso, e meno male!
se gradisci il linguaggio moderato mi inchino al tuo gradimento e cerco di moderarmi.
Io non riesco ad aiutare due donne di questo tipo e non so tu che tipo di aiuto possa pensare di dare loro comunque essendo tu un *glande* senior mi faccio da parte ..


----------



## Old simo (26 Settembre 2007)

*Non riesco a capire*



Misery ha detto:


> Finalmente un posto dove i sentimenti sono compresi.
> Sono una donna di trentasette anni, ho un marito adorabile e un figlio.
> Il fatto è che non riesco a frenare la mia sete di amore , passione e romanticismo; in pratica m'innamoro spessissimo, ho storie fugaci ma intense ,
> per poi tornare dal mio dolcissimo marito.Forse sono troppo sensibile ma non resisto ai richiami di Cupido.
> ...


 
Ciao misery, benvenuta.
sai io non riesco davvero a capire come si fa a parlare di AMORE, intendo quel sentimento vero, quello che ti fa palpitare e sentire un groviglio allo stomaco, per più di una persona contemporaneamente. Insomma potrei anche capire la voglia di novità, attenzioni..ma amore proprio non riesco a capire! Dici di avere un marito fantastico:non hai paura di rovinare tutto con questo tuo comportamento? non approvo ciò che fai, soprattutto perchè davvero non riesco a capire come tu riesca a guardare tuo marito dopo ogni tradimento, ma questo è solo il mio personale pensiero. Solo una cosa: non dire che lo fai anche per lui...le cose che si fanno per gli altri dovrebbero essere positive e far star bene chi le riceve...non credo che se tuo marito sapesse sarebbe felice di questa situazione. 
in bocca al lupo per tutto.
Simo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2007)

*mah*

Francamente non capisco questo cazzeggio in mezzo ad una discussione di una certa tensione.


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Ciao misery, benvenuta.
> sai io non riesco davvero a capire come si fa a parlare di AMORE, intendo quel sentimento vero, quello che ti fa palpitare e sentire un groviglio allo stomaco, per più di una persona contemporaneamente. Insomma potrei anche capire la voglia di novità, attenzioni..ma amore proprio non riesco a capire! Dici di avere un marito fantastico:non hai paura di rovinare tutto con questo tuo comportamento? non approvo ciò che fai, soprattutto perchè davvero non riesco a capire come tu riesca a guardare tuo marito dopo ogni tradimento, ma questo è solo il mio personale pensiero. Solo una cosa: non dire che lo fai anche per lui...le cose che si fanno per gli altri dovrebbero essere positive e far star bene chi le riceve...non credo che se tuo marito sapesse sarebbe felice di questa situazione.
> in bocca al lupo per tutto.
> Simo.


... della serie: il trionfo del "_flatus vocis_"... l'_orgia_ del luogo comune... l'_inutilità assoluta _ del concetto... l'apocalisse della _significanza_... il _vuoto pneumatico_ dell'analisi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> sicuramente è diverso, e meno male!
> se gradisci il linguaggio moderato mi inchino al tuo gradimento e cerco di moderarmi.
> Io non riesco ad aiutare due donne di questo tipo e non so tu che tipo di aiuto possa pensare di dare loro comunque essendo tu un *glande* senior mi faccio da parte ..


un*a*, grazie!
non è necessario farti da parte. pensavo solo potessi moderare un pò i toni, dopo aver espresso il tuo pensiero con la veemenza che senti.
Ogni opinione è importante e ogni chiave potrebbe essere quella giusta per misery.
Ti va di parlarci di te? come mai sei qui?


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

Sto cercando di non perdere la calma perché non è mia abitudine.
Vorrei solo che vi fermaste un attimo e vi rileggeste.
Ho detto che tradisco. Che mi piace farlo. In un forum chiamato tradimento.
Me ne sono arrivate da tutte le parti. Cagnetta bagnata , mutanda larga (?????a me che ho una 38????), puttana, madre ignobile.
Complimenti. E come da copione, gli insulti più sgradevoli sono arrivati da donne. Donne virtuose pronte a criticare senza possibilità di appello.
Donne rozze e volgari che non sanno esprimere un'opinione pacata e civile senza infarcirla di commenti vuoti, assolutamente superficiali e inutili.
Convinti che le storie siano tutte uguali. Tradisce quindi è una troia.
Stop. Ottimo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

Femmina ha detto:


> Francamente non capisco questo cazzeggio in mezzo ad una discussione di una certa tensione.


... franca-_mente_ non capisco questa_ dis_-cussione alquanto tesa posta nel bel mezzo di questo _cazze_-ggio...


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> Sto cercando di non perdere la calma perché non è mia abitudine.
> Vorrei solo che vi fermaste un attimo e vi rileggeste.
> Ho detto che tradisco. Che mi piace farlo. In un forum chiamato tradimento.
> Me ne sono arrivate da tutte le parti. Cagnetta bagnata , mutanda larga (?????a me che ho una 38????), puttana, madre ignobile.
> ...


Se sei serena delle tue scelte e della tua vita, ignora. Se invece pensi che vorresti parlarne apri un tread.


----------



## Iris (26 Settembre 2007)

Io ho riunione...vi lascio alle vostre ehm...mutande...
Non litigate ragazze...ce n'è per tutti!!!!


----------



## Misery (26 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Ciao misery, benvenuta.
> sai io non riesco davvero a capire come si fa a parlare di AMORE, intendo quel sentimento vero, quello che ti fa palpitare e sentire un groviglio allo stomaco, per più di una persona contemporaneamente. Insomma potrei anche capire la voglia di novità, attenzioni..ma amore proprio non riesco a capire! Dici di avere un marito fantastico:non hai paura di rovinare tutto con questo tuo comportamento? non approvo ciò che fai, soprattutto perchè davvero non riesco a capire come tu riesca a guardare tuo marito dopo ogni tradimento, ma questo è solo il mio personale pensiero. Solo una cosa: non dire che lo fai anche per lui...le cose che si fanno per gli altri dovrebbero essere positive e far star bene chi le riceve...non credo che se tuo marito sapesse sarebbe felice di questa situazione.
> in bocca al lupo per tutto.
> Simo.


sai che è come se quando sono con lui mi dimenticassi completamente di avere fatto certe cose ?


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> Sto cercando di non perdere la calma perché non è mia abitudine.
> Vorrei solo che vi fermaste un attimo e vi rileggeste.
> *Ho detto che tradisco. Che mi piace farlo*. In un forum chiamato tradimento.
> Me ne sono arrivate da tutte le parti. Cagnetta bagnata , mutanda larga (?????a me che ho una 38????), puttana, madre ignobile.
> ...


... calma, amica mia, calma... calma con gli _epiteti_... vedi, hai detto che tradisci... hai detto che ti piace farlo... ora, posso dire qualcosa io? "_Chi se ne frega?_"... non c'è nulla di intrigante da discutere con te... non c'è nulla di _spiazzante_, di _singolare_... ti piace fare sesso e, se ne hai l'occasione, lo fai... per te, non è un problema... dovrebbe esserlo per noi?... è "_roba_" tua, quella che dai... mica nostra... insomma, col _proprio_ culo, ognuno ci fa quel che gli pare... a essere sincero, sei di una banalità assoluta... ad alta densità... tu non puoi nemmeno immaginare quante ne ho conosciute come te... brave _figliole_... ma niente di più... sesso, tutto lì... qual è il tuo problema?...


----------



## Old simo (26 Settembre 2007)

*AVE CHEN*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... della serie: il trionfo del "_flatus vocis_"... l'_orgia_ del luogo comune... l'_inutilità assoluta _del concetto... l'apocalisse della _significanza_... il _vuoto pneumatico_ dell'analisi... hi, hi, hi...


 
meno male che esisti tu per compensare tutta la pochezza del mio pensiero!


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> meno male che esisti tu per compensare tutta la pochezza del mio pensiero!


----------



## Old debora (26 Settembre 2007)

concordo con chan, alla fine queste donne sono di una banalità disarmante, e non c'è modo di fargli vedere la cosa da un altro punto di vista. Cercano approvazione, e noi chi siamo per negargliela? Milla, Miseri, continuate a fare come credete e come dice glande se siete serene dentro di voi non c'è nessuno che possa criticarvi.
Può dispiacermi per i vostri mariti, ma tutto sommato non sono fatti miei.
La vostra serenità viene prima di tutto.


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> meno male che esisti tu per compensare tutta la pochezza del mio pensiero!


... la p-_ochetta_ del tuo pensiero... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> concordo con chan, alla fine queste donne sono di una banalità disarmante, e non c'è modo di fargli vedere la cosa da un altro punto di vista. Cercano approvazione, e noi chi siamo per negargliela? Milla, Miseri, continuate a fare come credete e come dice glande se siete serene dentro di voi non c'è nessuno che possa criticarvi.
> Può dispiacermi per i vostri mariti, ma tutto sommato non sono fatti miei.
> La vostra serenità viene prima di tutto.


... Chen, non Chan... hi, hi, hi... quello era Jackie Chan... io sono Chen il Samurai... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old amarax (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> sai che è come se quando sono con lui mi dimenticassi completamente di avere fatto certe cose ?


 


















  lo sai che lo dice anche mio "marito"???
Ma che è...un virus?


----------



## Old simo (26 Settembre 2007)

*Misery*



Misery ha detto:


> sai che è come se quando sono con lui mi dimenticassi completamente di avere fatto certe cose ?


 
ti credo. Sai parlando, nel tuo primo thread, di tuo marito mi hai trasmesso grande dolcezza, dico davvero. Prova a guardarti dentro...a cercare di capire perchè hai bisogno di certe esperienze, magari riuscirai a trovare serenità e a continuare la tua vita con tuo marito senza più ombre...te lo auguro davvero.


X CHEN: evita di leggere, io so scrivere solo banalità, offenderei il tuo QI


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


>


... un _glande _che... ride... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> concordo con chan, alla fine queste donne sono di una banalità disarmante, e non c'è modo di fargli vedere la cosa da un altro punto di vista. Cercano approvazione, e noi chi siamo per negargliela? Milla, Miseri, continuate a fare come credete e come dice glande se siete serene dentro di voi non c'è nessuno che possa criticarvi.
> Può dispiacermi per i vostri mariti, ma tutto sommato non sono fatti miei.
> La vostra serenità viene prima di tutto.


comunque g*r*ande, sarebbe cortesia.


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... calma, amica mia, calma... calma con gli _epiteti_... vedi, hai detto che tradisci... hai detto che ti piace farlo... ora, posso dire qualcosa io? "_Chi se ne frega?_"... non c'è nulla di intrigante da discutere con te... non c'è nulla di _spiazzante_, di _singolare_... ti piace fare sesso e, se ne hai l'occasione, lo fai... per te, non è un problema... dovrebbe esserlo per noi?... è "_roba_" tua, quella che dai... mica nostra... insomma, col _proprio_ culo, ognuno ci fa quel che gli pare... a essere sincero, sei di una banalità assoluta... ad alta densità... tu non puoi nemmeno immaginare quante ne ho conosciute come te... brave _figliole_... ma niente di più... sesso, tutto lì... qual è il tuo problema?...


Mi sembrava di aver letto una domanda come la tua  su un altro forum..e ricordo anche la risposta di un tale che diceva che .nel caso, sarebbe stato inutile il senso di un forum..comprendi?
Epiteti? Non ne ho usati, IO.
Non volevo spiazzare nessuno. 
Si  a me piace fare sesso. A te no? Fatti tuoi.
Anch'io ne ho incontrati di tipi come te, ah se ne ho incontrati!!
e per finire...sulle tue conoscenze di brave figliole: e chi se ne frega??


----------



## Old amarax (26 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> Sto cercando di non perdere la calma perché non è mia abitudine.
> Vorrei solo che vi fermaste un attimo e vi rileggeste.
> Ho detto che tradisco. Che mi piace farlo. In un forum chiamato tradimento.
> Me ne sono arrivate da tutte le parti. Cagnetta bagnata , mutanda larga (?????a me che ho una 38????), puttana, madre ignobile.
> ...


Io sono qui da tradita.
e sono meravigliata e affascinata dall'ambiente.Pensavo mi dessero della tardona x i sentimenti ed i pensieri che vivo...invece ho trovato un piccolo porto dove ritrovare me stessa a tutte le ore del giorno e della notte...
Effettivamente sembra il Portale della fedeltà...


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> sai che è come se quando sono con lui mi dimenticassi completamente di avere fatto certe cose ?


forse dovresti pensare davvero ad un sostegno. Un problema di insicurezza e voglia di appoggi forti come quello che deriva dalla perdita della figura paterna in tenera età, va ammesso, certo, ma anche affrontato. Per te. Perchè non sei serena come cerchi di farci credere nel primo post. E la serenità è tutto. Poi deciderai per il tuo matrimonio, ma ora dovresti capire questo innamoramento continuo, questo bisogno di compiacere, di rispondere alle aspettative, da dove deriva esattamente. E come puoi superarlo. Perchè questi amanti che comunque non ti rendono serena, ti possono far perdere marito, figlio, tutto... e lo sai...


----------



## Old debora (26 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> ti credo. Sai parlando, nel tuo primo thread, di tuo marito mi hai trasmesso grande dolcezza, dico davvero. Prova a guardarti dentro...a cercare di capire perchè hai bisogno di certe esperienze, magari riuscirai a trovare serenità e a continuare la tua vita con tuo marito senza più ombre...te lo auguro davvero.
> 
> 
> X CHEN: evita di leggere, io so scrivere solo banalità, offenderei il tuo QI


davvero anche a me il marito di misera ha trasmesso una grande dolcezza.
e anche un sentimento di fratellanza che non sentivo da tanto tempo. Tolleranza ci vuole nella vita, e io cerco davvero di essere tollerante. Ma è faticoso, e non sempre si riesce a frenare i sentimenti sinceri del cuore. Certo il consiglio di provare a guardarsi dentro è un regalo prezioso, da accudire con attenzione e da seguire con passione.


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> comunque g*r*ande, sarebbe cortesia.


... mentre _glande_ potrebbe essere un piacere... che ne dici?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Io sono qui da tradita.
> e sono meravigliata e affascinata dall'ambiente.Pensavo mi dessero della tardona x i sentimenti ed i pensieri che vivo...invece ho trovato un piccolo porto dove ritrovare me stessa a tutte le ore del giorno e della notte...
> Effettivamente sembra il Portale della fedeltà...


sarà perchè chi è stato tradito è giustamente "bruciato" ma chi ha tradito si è reso conto che ha perso più di quanto avesse mai immaginato. E chi è amante o lo è stata.... si sente solo incasinata e triste e tradita e traditrice, quindi.... che dire? chi sta bene ed è sereno delle sue scelte di traditore difficilmente viene qui.... quelli che sembrano cercare approvazione esaltando i loro tradimenti in genere nascondono una sola domanda "perchè lo faccio?".


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... mentre _glande_ potrebbe essere un piacere... che ne dici?... hi, hi, hi...


chiederò al mio fidanzato. direi di sì, a naso, ma un piacere che non proverai mai.


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> davvero anche a me il marito di misera ha trasmesso una grande dolcezza.
> e anche un sentimento di fratellanza che non sentivo da tanto tempo. Tolleranza ci vuole nella vita, e io cerco davvero di essere tollerante. Ma è faticoso, e non sempre si riesce a frenare i sentimenti sinceri del cuore. Certo il consiglio di provare a guardarsi dentro è un regalo prezioso, da accudire con attenzione e da seguire con passione.


... "guardarsi dentro" è un trito, inutile e solipsistico _luogo comune_... bisogna, invece, guardarsi FUORI... nelle cose che si fanno... nelle azioni... lì, c'è la verità... lì c'è il _chi siamo_ e il _dove siamo diretti_... il resto, sono psicologismi del cavolo... capito?


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> davvero anche a me il marito di misera ha trasmesso una grande dolcezza.
> e anche un sentimento di fratellanza che non sentivo da tanto tempo. Tolleranza ci vuole nella vita, e io cerco davvero di essere tollerante. Ma è faticoso, e non sempre si riesce a frenare i sentimenti sinceri del cuore. Certo il consiglio di provare a guardarsi dentro è un regalo prezioso, da accudire con attenzione e da seguire con passione.


io devo fare un corso di linguaggio.... perchè la gente non mi capisce, forse...... vabbè........... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




....però l'avevo detto anche io di riflettere, capire, trovare le ragioni vere, affrontarle......
ah, me incompresa!


----------



## Misery (26 Settembre 2007)

*grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> forse dovresti pensare davvero ad un sostegno. Un problema di insicurezza e voglia di appoggi forti come quello che deriva dalla perdita della figura paterna in tenera età, va ammesso, certo, ma anche affrontato. Per te. Perchè non sei serena come cerchi di farci credere nel primo post. E la serenità è tutto. Poi deciderai per il tuo matrimonio, ma ora dovresti capire questo innamoramento continuo, questo bisogno di compiacere, di rispondere alle aspettative, da dove deriva esattamente. E come puoi superarlo. Perchè questi amanti che comunque non ti rendono serena, ti possono far perdere marito, figlio, tutto... e lo sai...


non li chiamerei amanti ...fuggevoli relazioni emozionali .
Tempo fa ho provato ad andare da uno pscopterapeuta...è finita che ho avuto una relazione anche con lui


----------



## Old debora (26 Settembre 2007)

parlavo ironicamente amici!!! Che cavolo di consiglio è di guardarsi dentro???
sembra il consiglio della carmensita di lavazza...


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io devo fare un corso di linguaggio.... perchè la gente non mi capisce, forse...... vabbè...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ti offro un'alternativa di "RUOLO": non è la gente che non ti capisce, che pur ti capirebbe_ non_-ostante l'incerta sintassi e l'ancor più incerta gram-_matica_... sei TU, in-_vece_, che spieghi _alla cazzo_ idee _del cazzo_... insomma "_roba_" da _glande_... che ne dici?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> parlavo ironicamente amici!!! Che cavolo di consiglio è di guardarsi dentro???
> sembra il consiglio della carmensita di lavazza...


... no, no... è il consiglio dell'amica _Simo_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti offro un'alternativa di "RUOLO": non è la gente che non ti capisce, che pur ti capirebbe_ non_-ostante l'incerta sintassi e l'ancor più incerta gram-_matica_... sei TU, in-_vece_, che spieghi _alla cazzo_ idee _del cazzo_... insomma "_roba_" da _glande_... che ne dici?...


alla faccia del cazzo ... la faccenda si fa seria  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Chen tutto OK?


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> non li chiamerei amanti ...fuggevoli relazioni emozionali .
> Tempo fa ho provato ad andare da uno pscopterapeuta...è finita che ho avuto una relazione anche con lui


che è roba da denuncia....... e radiazione dall'albo........ trovati una psicoterapeuta donna, se davvero ci credi. ma fai qualcosa. se non agisci non ha senso parlarne. non siamo professionisti, il nostro aiuto arriva solo fino a qui.


----------



## Old simo (26 Settembre 2007)

*Scusa Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti offro un'alternativa di "RUOLO": non è la gente che non ti capisce, che pur ti capirebbe_ non_-ostante l'incerta sintassi e l'ancor più incerta gram-_matica_... sei TU, in-_vece_, che spieghi _alla cazzo_ idee _del cazzo_... insomma "_roba_" da _glande_... che ne dici?...


 
e tu saresti colui che "attacca" solamente per difendersi da altri insulti? e meno male! 
cmunque davvero complimenti, un vero Lord!


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti offro un'alternativa di "RUOLO": non è la gente che non ti capisce, che pur ti capirebbe_ non_-ostante l'incerta sintassi e l'ancor più incerta gram-_matica_... sei TU, in-_vece_, che spieghi _alla cazzo_ idee _del cazzo_... insomma "_roba_" da _glande_... che ne dici?...


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> alla faccia del cazzo ... la faccenda si fa seria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mah!


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

Ritiro quello che ho detto: effettivamente misery un po' cagnetta lo è hihihi


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> e tu saresti colui che "attacca" solamente per difendersi da altri insulti? e meno male!
> cmunque davvero complimenti, un vero Lord!


grazie, ma non preoccuparti, ormai la risposta è una sola:  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   !!
Quel che mi spiace è che il contributo intellettivo di chen, esclusi i trattini, le lungaggini, le risatine isteriche e gli insulti, ovvio, è pregevole e sarebbe utile, se solo riuscisse ad astenersi da quella vena di follia che contraddistingue i geni....... ma che vuoi farci simo? così è!


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> Mi sembrava di aver letto una domanda come la tua su un altro forum..e ricordo anche la risposta di un tale che diceva che .nel caso, sarebbe stato inutile il senso di un forum..comprendi?
> Epiteti? Non ne ho usati, IO.
> Non volevo spiazzare nessuno.
> Si a me piace fare sesso. A te no? Fatti tuoi.
> ...


... ti ho fatto male, eh?... miss banalità...


----------



## Old simo (26 Settembre 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, no... è il consiglio dell'amica _Simo_... hi, hi, hi...


 
io non sono tua amica, e non ci tengo minimamente a diventarlo...(ovviamente so che la cosa è reciproca, d'altronde non ne sarei neanche all'altezza). Guarda facciamoci un favore: visto che mi consideri un nulla, evita di leggermi, risparmierai tempo e soprattutto risparmierai al tuo intelletto superiore di avere a che fare con un essere banale come me.


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti ho fatto male, eh?... miss banalità...


Si, lo ammetto: mi hai distrutto, non so se mi riprenderò. Che strano: l'ultimo mi chiamava miss dolcezza ma è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> io non sono tua amica, e non ci tengo minimamente a diventarlo...(ovviamente so che la cosa è reciproca, d'altronde non ne sarei neanche all'altezza). Guarda facciamoci un favore: visto che mi consideri un nulla, evita di leggermi, risparmierai tempo e soprattutto risparmierai al tuo intelletto superiore di avere a che fare con un essere banale come me.


... no, no, esatta-_mente_ il contrario, amica mia... conosciami-_ci_ meglio... _per_-mettiamo alle nostre menti di frequentar-_si_... come sei, fisica-_mente_?


----------



## Old debora (26 Settembre 2007)

vedete che anche milla si è guardata dentro?
guardatevi dentro e trovate in voi la risposta.
Ma il marito di miseri le paga anche le sedute con l'analista?? 
cornuto e mazziato...ih ih


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> vedete che anche milla si è guardata dentro?
> guardatevi dentro e trovate in voi la risposta.
> Ma il marito di miseri le paga anche le sedute con l'analista??
> cornuto e mazziato...ih ih


.....debora, prendi strade pericolose.......................
(intendo le ristaine isteriche!)
ripeto (sono una gran scassap..., io!), ti va di raccontarci di te? Sei felice?


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> Si, lo ammetto: mi hai *distrutto*, non so se mi riprenderò. Che strano: l'ultimo mi chiamava miss dolcezza ma è un'altra cosa.


... ognuno usa i sensori dei quali dispone... chi la lingua... altri, che possono, la _mente_... hi, hi, hi... ami-*co* mio... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Dora (26 Settembre 2007)

*Simo*



simo ha detto:


> io non sono tua amica, e non ci tengo minimamente a diventarlo...(ovviamente so che la cosa è reciproca, d'altronde non ne sarei neanche all'altezza). Guarda facciamoci un favore: visto che mi consideri un nulla, evita di leggermi, risparmierai tempo e soprattutto risparmierai al tuo intelletto superiore di avere a che fare con un essere banale come me.


hai ragione.Chen è un vero stronzo...


----------



## Old Angel (26 Settembre 2007)

E' vero i figli in queste situazioni non bisogna intrometterli ma se scoppia il patatrak....poi se ne riparla ne


----------



## Old debora (26 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> .....debora, prendi strade pericolose.......................
> (intendo le ristaine isteriche!)
> ripeto (sono una gran scassap..., io!), ti va di raccontarci di te? Sei felice?


non erano isteriche glande, erano di cuore!
Io ti sento ostile, e pertanto non riesco a raccontarti di me.
Se son felice è così intimo che lo posso raccontare solo a persone che sento intimamente amiche, mentre sento che tu hai eretto un muro tra me e te, e me ne dispiace.
Forse un giorno diventeremo amiche, chissà


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> .....debora, prendi strade pericolose.......................
> (intendo le ristaine isteriche!)
> ripeto (sono una gran scassap..., io!), ti va di raccontarci di te? Sei felice?


... _GLANDISSIMA_!!!!... "_Sei felice?_"... hi, hi, hi... ben detto: proibire a Debora di _prendere_ strade pericolose, per poi immettersi con decisione sulle _provinciali _che più _provinciali_ non si può... quasi della _comunali_... hi, hi, hi....


----------



## Old simo (26 Settembre 2007)

*CHEN*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, no, esatta-_mente_ il contrario, amica mia... conosciami-_ci_ meglio... _per_-mettiamo alle nostre menti di frequentar-_si_... come sei, fisica-_mente_?


 
grazie davvero per l'aiuto che mi offri ma, credimi, la mia pochezza men-tale mi basta ed avanza, mi sono autosufficiente...insomma dai due o tre pensierieni riesco a metterli insieme, e va bene così. Utilizza il tuo gen-_io _con chi merita!


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> non erano isteriche glande, erano di cuore!
> Io ti sento ostile, e pertanto non riesco a raccontarti di me.
> Se son felice è così intimo che lo posso raccontare solo a persone che sento intimamente amiche, mentre sento che tu hai eretto un muro tra me e te, e me ne dispiace.
> Forse un giorno diventeremo amiche, chissà


... amica mia, con una domanda del genere... io, di muri, ne _tirerei_ _su_ più di uno... peraltro, debbo dire, in verità, che tu, amica mia, mi sembri un soggetto alquanto interessante... una personalità singolare... originale... dal temperamento sanguigno... cui il significante stenta a trattenere il significato...


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> grazie davvero per l'aiuto che mi offri ma, credimi, la mia pochezza men-tale mi basta ed avanza, mi sono autosufficiente...insomma dai due o tre pensierieni riesco a metterli insieme, e va bene così. Utilizza il tuo gen-_io _con chi merita!


... quanti anni hai?...


----------



## Old simo (26 Settembre 2007)

*Dora*



Dora ha detto:


> hai ragione.Chen è un vero stronzo...


 
io non ho mai offeso nessuno e non ho mai pensato di Chen quello che pensi tu, siamo semplicemente intellettualmente (si puo' dire anche intellettivamente?) diversi, tutto quì.


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ognuno usa i sensori dei quali dispone... chi la lingua... altri, che possono, la _mente_... hi, hi, hi... ami-*co* mio... hi, hi, hi...



Ti adoro
Miss dolcezza

hihihi


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quanti anni hai?...


Ancora con questa domanda Chen?

Per te la questione eta' e' basilare/vitale.

Ma tu Chen quanti anni hai?


----------



## Old debora (26 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amica mia, con una domanda del genere... io, di muri, ne _tirerei_ _su_ più di uno... peraltro, debbo dire, in verità, che tu, amica mia, mi sembri un soggetto alquanto interessante... una personalità singolare... originale... dal temperamento sanguigno... cui il significante stenta a trattenere il significato...


 muro eretto con un glande  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sembra il titolo di un porno..
si in effetti la domanda sei felice è la numero due del concorso Carmensita....ma io accetto la curisità altrui e tollero, proprio perchè tollerante


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> non erano isteriche glande, erano di cuore!
> Io ti sento ostile, e pertanto non riesco a raccontarti di me.
> Se son felice è così intimo che lo posso raccontare solo a persone che sento intimamente amiche, mentre sento che tu hai eretto un muro tra me e te, e me ne dispiace.
> Forse un giorno diventeremo amiche, chissà


Intendo isteriche perchè chen, ormai utente noto anche a te, le usa come segno distintivo. considerato che è un personaggio alquanto litigioso e antipatico, nonostante sia indubbiamente colto e brillante, non è ben visto in generale e dunque anche le risate che gli sono indissolubilmente legate.
Per l'ostilità mi spiace tu abbia interpretato così. Non solo non sono ostile ma, con tutto il rispetto per tutti, fuori di qui ho la mia vita, mi rende felice o incasinata o infelice, ma è fuori e non è che il forum possa turbarla! Sono molto serena, tranquilla, e così tranquillamente ti ho chiesto di moderare i toni più per cercare di parlare con misery e non mischiare le storie milla-misery, che per il fatto in sè. Io cerco di usare determinati toni, ma altri più aggressivi a volte ottengono migliori risultati. Non mi sembrava questo il caso, però.
Se ti chiedo di te non è per diventare amiche, anche se potrebbe sempre accadere, ma perchè penso che se sei qui ci sia una ragione. Quando sarai pronta per parlarne mi farà piacere, se lo vorrai, esprimere il mio parere.
Ribadisco che non sono una persona ostile in generale, ma anzi, mi affeziono subito e prendo a cuore le persone, forse anche per questo mi sono inalberata un pò. Tanto più non sono ostile con te! Sei la benvenuta e come ti ho già detto hai diritto a dire ciò che vuoi e non devi farti da parte, mai!
A presto
L.


----------



## Old simo (26 Settembre 2007)

*Hem...*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quanti anni hai?...


32.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  anche se mi sento una bimba...sarà mica per questo che faccio pensierini banali?


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> 32....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... infatti, secondo te, perché ti ho chiesto l'età?... come si fa con i bambini, o no?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ancora con questa domanda Chen?
> 
> Per te la questione eta' e' basilare/vitale.
> 
> Ma tu Chen quanti anni hai?


... ovvia-_mente_ non è una domanda... è una rel-_azione_... hi, hi, hi... capito?


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> Ti adoro
> Miss dolcezza
> 
> hihihi


... qui dentro, ami*co* mio, puoi fregare tutti... non Chen... il Samurai... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old debora (26 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Se ti chiedo di te non è per diventare amiche, anche se potrebbe sempre accadere, ma perchè penso che se sei qui ci sia una ragione. Quando sarai pronta per parlarne mi farà piacere, se lo vorrai, esprimere il mio parere.
> L.


 quando mi sentirò pronta sarai la prima alla quale parlerò. 
Per conto mio io mi inalbero raramente  però  quando leggo certe cose mi salta la famosa mosca al naso... Ma come vedi sto imparando a smorzare i miei istinti, lasciando che la tolleranza mi fasci come un burka e mi riporti alla calma.


----------



## Old simo (26 Settembre 2007)

*scusa*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... infatti, secondo te, perché ti ho chiesto l'età?... come si fa con i bambini, o no?... hi, hi, hi...


ma mica pretendevi che ci arrivassi sa sola no? concetto troppo profondo ed impegnativo per me!


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> quando mi sentirò pronta sarai la prima alla quale parlerò.
> Per conto mio io mi inalbero raramente però quando leggo certe cose mi salta la famosa mosca al naso... Ma come vedi sto imparando a smorzare i miei istinti, lasciando che la tolleranza mi fasci come un burka e mi riporti alla calma.


... ed è qui che sbagli... devi esplodere, amica mia... la vita è esplosione... la morte è la banalità, il già visto, la monotonia mortale dell'eterno ripetersi... libera i tuoi istinti e la tua intelligenza... perfora l'apparenza con la spada della tua intelligenza... travolgi i luoghi comuni... spazza via l'inutile fardello del codificato... cerca di essere sempre altrove... lascia la strada per il sentiero inesplorato... cerca nuove alchimie... nuovi pensieri... nuovi punti di vista... forza e scardina la tua natura... premi sui tuoi confini...


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> ma mica pretendevi che ci arrivassi sa sola no? concetto troppo profondo ed impegnativo per me!


... senti, cosa fai nella vita?... intendo dire, studi, lavori... di cosa ti occupi?... che interessi hai?... come polverizzi i tuoi giorni?... come esorcizzi la morte?... da quale albero sungi la linfa?... dove raccatti il tuo senso e i tuoi significati?...


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> quando mi sentirò pronta sarai la prima alla quale parlerò.
> Per conto mio io mi inalbero raramente però quando leggo certe cose mi salta la famosa mosca al naso... Ma come vedi sto imparando a smorzare i miei istinti, lasciando che la tolleranza mi fasci come un burka e mi riporti alla calma.


spero fosse ironico, perchè il burqa non ti serve. Se senti di esprimere qualcosa devi farlo. 
Tolleranza e calma sono cose che amo vedere usate e usare io per prima con tutti. Ma se diventano un burqa non ne vale la pena. 
La tolleranza è un dono, ma la libertà è dono maggiore. Se hai interpretato quello che ho detto come lesivo della tua libertà, perdonami. 
Non sono certo la padrona del forum e infatti ho espresso una richiesta, non certo imposizione o giudizio!
Sarò qui quando vorrai sfogarti.


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... qui dentro, ami*co* mio, puoi fregare tutti... non Chen... il Samurai... hi, hi, hi...


Io sinceramente non capisco tanto astio, tanto volersi accanire contro le persone...

A prescindere che un forum è comunque un luogo di scambio di idee, opinioni e chi più ne ha piu ne metta, ma di certo mica un ring per scannarsi ed ammazzarsi!

Per questa tipologia di cose c'è già la vita reale che fa il suo, e direi che basta e avanza. 

Questo  forum è  proprio un "covo di serpi" non nel senso cattivo, per carità...ma non è di certo il primo luogo in cui una persona che ha voglia di chiacchierare e sfogarsi un po', sceglie di restare.  
Con tutto quello che vuoi, caratteraccio e antipatia che può esserci , ma manca il rispetto per gli altri e per le loro idee, secondo me.

Comunque, visto che non faccio   parte di questo forum, non mi preoccupo più di tanto della cosa, ci tenevo solo a fare un osservazione, niente di più. 



Non capisco quelli che si mettono a sindacare su cosa sia giusto o sbagliato, sui valori etico-morali o sul marito di questa e la moglie di quello!! Qui dentro di santi ce ne sono veramente pochi...pertanto o ci mettiamo a confrontare il grado di "bastardaggine" e "meschinità" di ognuno di noi (chi arriva primo, vince qualcosa?  ) oppure ci si attiene alle regole per il quieto vivere e si va avanti.

fare l'amore con qualcuno, provare emozioni, sensazioni forti - negative o positive che siano - ci rende DIVERSI dagli animali...Ma la verità è che troppo spesso ci si dimentica di questa sottile differenza! E se spesso si tende a buttare sul ridere anche cose di una certa consistenza, si caccia tra le righe una battuta di troppo, si incastra tra i pragarafi un sorriso... è solo per rendere tutto più leggero, più da "forum" insomma...


----------



## ??? (26 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ed è qui che sbagli... devi esplodere, amica mia... la vita è esplosione... la morte è la banalità, il già visto, la monotonia mortale dell'eterno ripetersi... libera i tuoi istinti e la tua intelligenza... perfora l'apparenza con la spada della tua intelligenza... travolgi i luoghi comuni... spazza via l'inutile fardello del codificato... cerca di essere sempre altrove... lascia la strada per il sentiero inesplorato... cerca nuove alchimie... nuovi pensieri... nuovi punti di vista... forza e scardina la tua natura... premi sui tuoi confini...


chen fai paura! chi sei?


----------



## Misery (26 Settembre 2007)

*ehm*

ci sarei io col mio fardello.però fate pure


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> spero fosse ironico, perchè il burqa non ti serve. Se senti di esprimere qualcosa devi farlo.
> Tolleranza e calma sono cose che amo vedere usate e usare io per prima con tutti. Ma se diventano un burqa non ne vale la pena.
> La tolleranza è un dono, ma la libertà è dono maggiore. Se hai interpretato quello che ho detto come lesivo della tua libertà, perdonami.
> Non sono certo la padrona del forum e infatti ho espresso una richiesta, non certo imposizione o giudizio!
> Sarò qui quando vorrai sfogarti.


... come dicevo?... esprimersi _alla cazzo_ con idee _del cazzo_ che, poi, ri-_chiedono_ ulteriori spieg-_azioni del cazzo,_ le quali, poi, _ri_-chiederanno _sovra_-ordinate specific-_azioni_ _del cazzo, che poi_... e avanti così... alla _glande_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> Io sinceramente non capisco tanto astio, tanto volersi accanire contro le persone...
> 
> A prescindere che un forum è comunque un luogo di scambio di idee, opinioni e chi più ne ha piu ne metta, ma di certo mica un ring per scannarsi ed ammazzarsi!
> 
> ...


mah,non credo, milla. ragionare ci rende diversi. scegliere ponderando. scegliere con l'istinto ci avvicina a loro. Idem per quanto riguarda il piacere, l'emozione, la passionalità. Ma fedeltà, rispetto, fiducia, raziocinio, scelta consapevole, loro non sanno cosa sia.

per quanto attiene il covo di serpenti.... beh, anche io lo pensavo all'inizio! ma questi giudicano solo? nessuno capisce? pochi in realtà e quasi nessuno battele mani. perchè chi ha tradito sa qhe errore sia. per sè e l'altro. col senno di poi e il raziocinio. chi è stato tradito è giustamente ancora deluso o arrabbiato. diciamo che qui si cerca di riflettere con chi si pone in base per riflettere. chi dice "tradisco e sono felice" non è ben accolto perchè non sente le voci del forum e quindi non si capisce che venga a fare, per il plauso comune? chi si mette in gioco, tradito o traditore è sempre ben accolto. leggi un pò in giro. Siamo qui.


----------



## Old simo (26 Settembre 2007)

*Dunque...*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, cosa fai nella vita?... intendo dire, studi, lavori... di cosa ti occupi?... che interessi hai?... come polverizzi i tuoi giorni?... come esorcizzi la morte?... da quale albero sungi la linfa?... dove raccatti il tuo senso e i tuoi significati?...


 
frequento l'asilo...anzi no la scuola materna! I miei giorni li polverizzo giocando e creando tante belle cose con le costruzioni! In quanto ai miei sen-si e significati, non ne ho (come avrai potuto constatare), quindi il problema non mi si pone...beh ora vado che devo finire i compiti.


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> Io sinceramente non capisco tanto astio, tanto volersi accanire contro le persone...
> 
> A prescindere che un forum è comunque un luogo di scambio di idee, opinioni e chi più ne ha piu ne metta, ma di certo mica un ring per scannarsi ed ammazzarsi!
> 
> ...


... ami*co* mio... raccatta i tuoi burattini, fai scendere il sipario e smonta il teatrino che hai messo in piedi... lo spettacolo è finito... game over... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> ci sarei io col mio fardello.però fate pure


non è che interagisci molto. 
Mi rendo conto che spesso è più facile restar enell'ombra.
Ma sei tu che devi rispondere ancora alle domande poste. Sei tu che hai fatto delle scelte, qualunque sia il trascorso che hai. Sei tu che devi analizzarti, mica noi possiamo capire da due frasi tutta la storia! 
Tira fuori un pò di sangue, ragazza! Esponiti!


----------



## Old simo (26 Settembre 2007)

*Misery...*



Misery ha detto:


> ci sarei io col mio fardello.però fate pure


 
hai ragione, ti chiedo scusa per aver occupato il tuo thread con delle sciocchezze.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... come dicevo?... esprimersi _alla cazzo_ con idee _del cazzo_ che, poi, ri-_chiedono_ ulteriori spieg-_azioni del cazzo,_ le quali, poi, _ri_-chiederanno _sovra_-ordinate specific-_azioni_ _del cazzo, che poi_... e avanti così... alla _glande_... hi, hi, hi...
















































e perchè ti ri-spieghi? perchè lo ri-dici?


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

grazie Grande. Sei davvero una bella, grande  persona.
hai da insegnare a molti sulla tolleranza e sulla civiltà
Un baciotto


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mah,non credo, milla. ragionare ci rende diversi. scegliere ponderando. scegliere con l'istinto ci avvicina a loro. Idem per quanto riguarda il piacere, l'emozione, la passionalità. Ma fedeltà, rispetto, fiducia, raziocinio, scelta consapevole, loro non sanno cosa sia.
> 
> per quanto attiene il covo di serpenti.... beh, anche io lo pensavo all'inizio! ma questi giudicano solo? nessuno capisce? pochi in realtà e quasi nessuno battele mani. perchè chi ha tradito sa qhe errore sia. per sè e l'altro. col senno di poi e il raziocinio. chi è stato tradito è giustamente ancora deluso o arrabbiato. diciamo che qui si cerca di riflettere con chi si pone in base per riflettere. chi dice "tradisco e sono felice" non è ben accolto perchè non sente le voci del forum e quindi non si capisce che venga a fare, per il plauso comune? chi si mette in gioco, tradito o traditore è sempre ben accolto. leggi un pò in giro. Siamo qui.


... glande82... dimmi, fai finta di non capire o non capisci?... possibile che tu non abbia notato alcuni dettagli... il cambio di stile... alcune sfumature... che poi... tanto dettagli e sfumature non sono... ti sta prendendo per le ovaie... mentre "_milla_", ha le palle... compreso?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e perchè ti ri-spieghi? perchè lo ri-dici?


... peché altri-_menti,_ conoscendoti, sono sicuro che anche stasera non ca-_pisci_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ami*co* mio... raccatta i tuoi burattini, fai scendere il sipario e smonta il teatrino che hai messo in piedi... lo spettacolo è finito... game over... hi, hi, hi...


E perchè mai?? ho appena iniziato.
di che teatrino parli? Perchè dubiti di me amico mio??son parole che sento nel mio cuoricino.
Te le ho scritte di getto, pensandoci su bene prima.
Ponderate, pensate e sfornate .hi hi hi
Bacio bacio anche a te


----------



## Misery (26 Settembre 2007)

*il samurai de noantri*

non si potrebbe ignorare?
per me questa era un'occasione unica di confronto per cose che non confesserò mai a nessun altro.cera questa opportunità
intanto ho capito che sto camminando sul filo del rasoio rischiando la famiglia .
credo che cercherò un appoggio psicologico (sperando di non appoggiarmi troppo) vi saprò dire.
baci


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... glande82... dimmi, fai finta di non capire o non capisci?... possibile che tu non abbia notato alcuni dettagli... il cambio di stile... alcune sfumature... che poi... tanto dettagli e sfumature non sono... ti sta prendendo per le ovaie... mentre "_milla_", ha le palle... compreso?... hi, hi, hi...


e a me che me ne frega?
può avere pure l'armamentario completo, io non pretendo di CONOSCERE le persone qui, rispondo alle idee, ai ragionamenti. Chi e come li espone non conta molto in questo caso. Se per te conta non risponderle/gli più, no?


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... peché altri-_menti,_ conoscendoti, sono sicuro che anche stasera non ca-_pisci_... hi, hi, hi...


eh, infatti mi ero assentata per quello......
Conoscendomi? A me?


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> non si potrebbe ignorare?
> per me questa era un'occasione unica di confronto per cose che non confesserò mai a nessun altro.cera questa opportunità
> intanto ho capito che sto camminando sul filo del rasoio rischiando la famiglia .
> credo che cercherò un appoggio psicologico (sperando di non appoggiarmi troppo) vi saprò dire.
> baci


sei arrivata in fretta alle conclusioni. 
La cosa non mi convince molto.
Ti domando, se ci sei ancora, come tagli con gli altri? Come chiudi queste storie?


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> non si potrebbe ignorare?
> per me questa era un'occasione unica di confronto per cose che non confesserò mai a nessun altro.cera questa opportunità
> *intanto ho capito che sto camminando sul filo del rasoio rischiando la famiglia* .
> credo che cercherò un appoggio psicologico (sperando di non appoggiarmi troppo) vi saprò dire.
> baci


... hi, hi, hi... intanto ha capito, ORA, QUI, ADESSO, dopo ampia ed approfondita discussione che, udite, udite, a metter le corna... il marito potrebbe, e dico, potrebbe, e sootolineo, potrebbe, incazzarsi... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti... hi, hi, hi... altro che operetta... altro che l'_avan_-spettacolo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> non si potrebbe ignorare?
> per me questa era un'occasione unica di confronto per cose che non confesserò mai a nessun altro.cera questa opportunità
> intanto ho capito che sto camminando sul filo del rasoio rischiando la famiglia .
> credo che cercherò un appoggio psicologico (sperando di non appoggiarmi troppo) vi saprò dire.
> baci



misery se ce' un opportunità prendila al volo e apriti.
Sei anche tu una donna eccezzionale, che si prende la briga di pensare se stà sbagliando.
Quà secondo me troverai l'aiuto di cui hai bisogno.baciotto anche a te che inizi a  starmi simpatica. (avrei da insegnarti alcuni truchetti ma magari in privato, ih ih ih )


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> eh, infatti mi ero assentata per quello......
> Conoscendomi? A me?


... hai visto?... che ti dicevo?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> misery se *ce'* *un opportunità* prendila al volo e apriti.
> Sei anche tu una donna *eccezzionale*, che si prende la briga di pensare se *stà* sbagliando.
> *Quà* secondo me troverai l'aiuto di cui hai bisogno.baciotto anche a te che inizi a starmi simpatica. (avrei da insegnarti alcuni truchetti ma magari in privato, ih ih ih )


... ami*co* mio, sei uno spasso... hi, hi, hi... le hai messe lì per me, vero?... dai, ora basta... il gioco è bello quando dura poco (luogo comune degno dell'amica Simo...)... ti pare bello prendere per il culo la _Glande_?... guarda l'82 si riferisce al suo Q.I.... mica ca-_pisce _che la stai prendendo in giro... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## cofusa27q (26 Settembre 2007)

*MILLA*

scusami, non te lo lascio dire che qst forum sia 1 covo di serpi, o che si offenda e si critichi le posizioni degli altri...
Hai preso un caso solo: CHEN, che x qnt ti possa sembrare strano, sta facendo un discorso sarcastico con qlcn con cui ha confidenza  o cmq chi conosce il forum sa che lui ha qst modo di esprimersi...

Leggi un pò di altri post e vedi se non c'è tolleranza o appoggio...
Sono entrata in qst forum 1 mese fa e ho trovato persone splendide, e anche se a volte c sono state critiche, ti posso assicurare che sono cmq state costruttive!


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ami*co* mio, sei uno spasso... hi, hi, hi... le hai messe lì per me, vero?... dai, ora basta... il gioco è bello quando dura poco (luogo comune degno dell'amica Simo...)... ti pare bello prendere per il culo la _Glande_?... guarda l'82 si riferisce al suo Q.I.... mica ca-_pisce _che la stai prendendo in giro... hi, hi, hi...


....eppure quando mi hai chiesto di incontrarci non sembrava che la pensassi così...... o forse ho capito male io! sai, col Q.I. che mi ritrovo!


----------



## Non registratoo (26 Settembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> scusami, non te lo lascio dire che qst forum sia 1 covo di serpi, o che si offenda e si critichi le posizioni degli altri...
> Hai preso un caso solo: CHEN, che x qnt ti possa sembrare strano, sta facendo un discorso sarcastico con qlcn con cui ha confidenza  o cmq chi conosce il forum sa che lui ha qst modo di esprimersi...
> 
> Leggi un pò di altri post e vedi se non c'è tolleranza o appoggio...
> Sono entrata in qst forum 1 mese fa e ho trovato persone splendide, e anche se a volte c sono state critiche, ti posso assicurare che sono cmq state costruttive!



milla è un uomo che ci sta prendendo per il culo. ha ragione chen!


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

Non registratoo ha detto:


> milla è un uomo che ci sta prendendo per il culo. ha ragione chen!


... io ho sempre ragione... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ....eppure quando mi hai chiesto di incontrarci non sembrava che la pensassi così...... o forse ho capito male io! sai, col Q.I. che mi ritrovo!


... certa-_mente_... vediamo-_ci_... io & tu... soli...


----------



## Misery (26 Settembre 2007)

*si*

credo anch'io che milla sia un uomo.sicuro


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *sei arrivata in fretta alle conclusioni. *
> *La cosa non mi convince molto.*
> Ti domando, se ci sei ancora, come tagli con gli altri? Come chiudi queste storie?


... hi, hi, hi... SVEGLIA GLANDE!... SVEGLIA!... HI, HI, HI... "sei arrivata in fretta alle conclusioni"?... hi, hi, hi... quali?... che il cornuto si può, eventualmente, forse, con ogni probabilità, presumibilmente... INCAZZARE?... hi, hi, hi... o dio mio, mi si sloga la mascella... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chissa come ne sara' contento lui quando lo scoprira' ...


 






















ma noi siamo insesiibbili mia cara, e non possiamo capire...


----------



## Misery (26 Settembre 2007)

*più che altro*

da ridere non c'è molto: in un modo o nel'altro.
se credi a quello che dico....
se non ci credi...
cosa ci sarebbe di comico?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> Mi accorgo ora di aver messo come oggetto aiutatemi...eppure scrivevo con l'idea di stare a mio agio in questa situazione.
> Sono contraddittoria più di quanto credessi


sei solo sensibile.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> Mi accorgo ora di aver messo come oggetto aiutatemi...eppure scrivevo con l'idea di stare a mio agio in questa situazione.
> Sono contraddittoria più di quanto credessi


sei solo sensibbbile.


----------



## Misery (26 Settembre 2007)

*bene*

ho capito


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2007)

*oh santo cielo!*



Misery ha detto:


> non li chiamerei amanti ...fuggevoli relazioni emozionali .
> Tempo fa ho provato ad andare da uno pscopterapeuta...è finita che ho avuto una relazione anche con lui


Non sarà la 58?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> Sto cercando di non perdere la calma perché non è mia abitudine.
> Vorrei solo che vi fermaste un attimo e vi rileggeste.
> Ho detto che tradisco. Che mi piace farlo. In un forum chiamato tradimento.
> Me ne sono arrivate da tutte le parti. Cagnetta bagnata , mutanda larga (?????a me che ho una 38????), puttana, madre ignobile.
> ...


 
ma com'è che tutte le 38 sono cosi senssibbili?

Io sono insenbbile , donna,taglia 44 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e i torni contano... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Perfect


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> da ridere non c'è molto: in un modo o nel'altro.
> se credi a quello che dico....
> se non ci credi...
> cosa ci sarebbe di comico?


la taglia


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

che due palle.

ma hanno aperto le gabbie?


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *ma com'è che tutte le 38 sono cosi senssibbili?*
> 
> Io sono insenbbile , donna,taglia 44
> 
> ...


NO No no ...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sarà la 58?


mica l'ho capita


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO No no ...


si ,,,Si...SIIIIII..


----------



## Misery (26 Settembre 2007)

*gabbie*

a leggervi si direbbe di si


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si ,,,Si...SIIIIII..









non ci resta che


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2007)

*Misery*

Di parole ne hai sentite abbastanza, anche se per certi versi ti sei messa di sbieco in questa discussione.
Non starò a fare moralismi che sarebbero assolutamente inutili, chi tradisce ha scelto, e sia come sia, ha superato la barriera della lealtà verso il coniuge.
Quello che vorrei farti presente, come faccio sempre, è di pensare al tuo piacere-passioner, che, non ci crederai, ma tutti saremmo capaci di soddisfare senza badare a niente ed a nessuno, provassi a realizzare cosa stai rischiando. Alla breve rischi di arrivare un giorno a domandarti chi sei e cosa stai facendo di te stessa.... perchè se ci si comporta in un certo modo, lo si ritiene normale e gli altri non sono allineati significa che hai un problema comportamentale che devi risolvere, da sola o con un aiuto. Alla lunga ( ma nonè detto) sarà tuo marito a domandarti cosa stai facendo perchèp se speri che lui non ti scopra pecchi due volte di superficialità, offendi l'intelligenza media di una persona e sfidi, cosa ben peggiore, l'incognita che frega tutti.
Tornando al tuo problema, non tradisci per amore, non tradisci per trasporto accezionale, tradisci per abitudine, periodica e reiterata.... così, per ringrescare le gonadi e sentire un frizzare di pelle. 
Ho sentito che hai avuto un padre scomparso presto e forse questo potrebbe essere un motivo di sfasamento nel tuo rapporto verso l'uomo, ma non è detto. Non tutte le persone che restano orfane di padre o di entrambi i genitori reagiscono così, anzi, alcune vogliono proprio per questo pregresso avere una famiglia solida e avvolgente da costruire e difendere ad oltranza.
Insomma misery, tu hai deciso che la gratificazione sessuale che hai ogni tot è la risposta ai tuoi problemi, ai tuoi vuoti, alle tue aspettative.... me credo tu soffra di una grande miopia e non veda che la nebbia ti nasconde la possibilità che tutto ti frani addosso.
un uomo tradito negli affetti e nella buonafede raramente perdona in modo davvero accettabile. Spesso lo fa magari per i figli.
Non voglio fare terrorismo, ma stai molto all'erta, il sesso è spesso allegro e gioioso ma può diventare la cosa più facile da rimpiangere.
Bruja

p.s. Su milla non ho nulla da dire, è scontato che ha le idee chiare, che non ha dubbi e che quello che fa rispecchia il suo sentire e il suo modo di vedere il rapporto con gli altri. 
Io rispetto sempre le opinioni altrui, anche se non le condivido.


----------



## Iago (26 Settembre 2007)

*20 pagine*

...non le leggerò mai, però mi incuriosisce...un riassuntino da qualcuno col dono della sintesi...??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> mica l'ho capita


...ha avuto una storia con lo psicoterapeuta...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...ha avuto una storia con lo psicoterapeuta...


beh..è normale per un professionista _sensibbile_ portarsi a letto il paziente 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e magari continuare la terapia 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ne ho in famiglia un caso.

Lui è stato denuciato per plagio.


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

mi han preso per tutto ma mai per un uomo!!! Non so se sentirmi offesa o no 
siete tutti (tranne rarissime eccezioni) simpatici come un attacco di diarrea in tram ma non è cosa nuova nei forum all'inizio.
Chen, dammi retta : non metterti a fare lo sbruffone  con me che ti sgamo in un nano secondo. Gli quaquaraqua come te li smonto alla velocità della luce.

Ne ho visti tanti come te, oh se ne ho visti.
Sarei perplessa se non se ne trovassero più.
Ma la perplessità non fa parte del mio modo di essere.
Un abbraccio forte forte a tutti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2007)

*signore...*

...ma dove li trovate questi uomini intriganti con cui fate sesso soddisfacente alla mordi e fuggi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma come traete soddisfazione e gratificazione dal trovare uomini disponibili a venire a letto con voi? Non è una gratificazione, non è un segno di apprezzamento, non sapete che li possono trovare tutte, ma proprio tutte ...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

*Misery*

Non è quello che  hai raccontato a destare la mia ilarità, ma COME lo hai raccontato.


Sei lontana anni luce da una reale consapevolezza...e fino a che ti affiderai a dei pirla e professionalmente come umanamente...tra 17 anni starai con quattro gravidanze non desiderate e un sacco di guai.

Misery...se riconosci , quantomeno, di avere qualche problema, affidati ad una persona *seria* professionalmente.


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...ma dove li trovate questi uomini intriganti con cui fate sesso soddisfacente alla mordi e fuggi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trattasi di sesso. Sano ,consapevole, elementare , naturale e semplicissimo sesso.
Tu da cosa trai soddisfazione in un rapporto scusa???
State facendo tempeste in bicchierini d'acqua.
Non vi capisco. Voglio dire, accantonato il lato etico-morale, la tua domanda non ha senso.


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...ma dove li trovate questi uomini intriganti con cui fate sesso soddisfacente alla mordi e fuggi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quelli si trovano.... fidati, il problema è farseli bastare.
Bruja


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (26 Settembre 2007)

*sei fortissima...auhauhauhauhau*



Misery ha detto:


> credo che confessare tutto a mio marito sarebbe di cattivo gusto e un'inutile crudeltà.
> Devo tutelare la mia famiglia



AHUAUHAUHAUHAUH 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Ti giuro sei fortissima....leggo le altre risposte....intanto analizzo e rispondo a questa...
Inutile crudelta' confessare tutto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E dimmi un po'....FARTI TUTTI QUELLI CHE TI AMMICCANO LO SGUARDO COS'E'?Cosi fai del bene?per piacere....sii piu' corretta verso di lui...e piu' sincera verso te stessa...


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quelli si trovano.... fidati, il problema è farseli bastare.
> Bruja


Ingordigia?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...ma dove li trovate questi uomini intriganti con cui fate sesso soddisfacente alla mordi e fuggi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

hai presente i bimbi _seduttivi_ che ottengono attenzione con quella che definiamo "dolcezza"? e quelli terribili che spaccano le ossa e ottengono lo stesso tutto?

Trattasi di ruoli, interpretazioni...maschere...solitamente quella che accettiamo di piu' di noi stessi.

Passando agli uomini...chiediamoci cosa ti rispondono quando chiedi "cosa ricercano in una donna.".una altissima percentuale ti risponderà " dolcezza"

una definizione che evidentemente dice di prediligere quel ruolo "dolce" appunto.."seduttivo"


E tutto si incastra.

Per poi piangere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2007)

*e no*



milla ha detto:


> trattasi di sesso. Sano ,consapevole, elementare , naturale e semplicissimo sesso.
> Tu da cosa trai soddisfazione in un rapporto scusa???
> State facendo tempeste in bicchierini d'acqua.
> Non vi capisco. Voglio dire, accantonato il lato etico-morale, la tua domanda non ha senso.


Io uomini che mi attirano sessualmente, anzi che non mi disgustano ne ho sempre trovati proprio pochi... mi piacerebbe trovarne.
E' persino più facile, al limite, trovare persone interessanti con cui instaurare un rapporto e con cui poi prendere in considerazione il sesso che trovare persone sessualmente eccitanti e che sono subito disponibili che non ripugnano.


----------



## Old AlexRo (26 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> Finalmente un posto dove i sentimenti sono compresi.
> Sono una donna di trentasette anni, ho un marito adorabile e un figlio.
> Il fatto è che non riesco a frenare la mia sete di amore , passione e romanticismo; in pratica m'innamoro spessissimo, ho storie fugaci ma intense ,
> per poi tornare dal mio dolcissimo marito.Forse sono troppo sensibile ma non resisto ai richiami di Cupido.
> ...


Ciao,
Anche a te è toccato il benvenuto versione cactus. E' lo scotto che si deve pagare dichiarando di essere disposti a mettere in gioco parecchio della propria vita (e purtroppo anche di quella di altri, e a volte dei figli) per un motivo apparentemente banale, se visto da fuori. Non farci caso più di tanto. Molti qui mi pare aver capito che si sono redenti dopo aver fatto le stesse cose che hai fatto tu. Altri invece si mettono nei panni del tradito che nella maggioranza dei casi non sono comodi comodi. Io ho entrambi i cappelli. Tradito e traditore. Ma il punto è un altro sul quale vorrei ti focalizzassi: Chiamare cupido in causa in questo caso mi pare eccessivo e soprattutto inappropriato dato che di amore non si tratta. Cerchi appagamento sessuale con intensi ma brevi frequentazioni. Cerchi avventure che ti soddisfano per un po' e che poi finiscono come purtroppo finiscono tutte. Mi pare però che tu non soffri di queste situazioni (non ci rimani male per le storie finite) e quindi non mi sento di dire che stai sbagliando. Lascio i giudizi agli altri. Non tutti sono tagliati per essere integerrimi eroi di pietra che non cedono alla tentazione per il bene di un rapporto che in molti casi è semplicemente morto. Alcuni di noi cedono. Si lasciano andare. Vivono un momento felice (beata te, io ci sono sempre stato male) ed intenso che gli permette di avere un po' di ossigeno per andare avanti e fare star bene chi è inconsapevole. Unico consiglio che mi sento di darti: Fa che rimangano inconsapevoli. 
Cià!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (26 Settembre 2007)

*allora e' facile...*



milla ha detto:


> Vi sbagliate. Io non cerco né  solidarietà, né comprensione, né consigli.
> Prendo atto della mia scelta e della mia vita.
> Siete così severi e "aperti" anche con gli uomini che tradiscono? Ho i miei dubbi.
> Non ho nessuna paura di perdere l'agiatezza visto che sto bene economicamente indipendentemente da mio marito. Marito che,tra l'altro, ho conosciuto mentre stavo con un altro. Quindi lui sapeva benissimo che sono traditrice nell'anima. Ma no, siccome sono una donna che tradisce sono puttana, senza cuore e bla bla bla bla bla .
> ...



Allora e' facile facile....se tuo marito economicamente non ti serve a nulla....perche' non lo lasci no?Cos'e'?Hai paura che non sappia vivere senza di te?Credimi....non appena sapra' quello che gli stai facendo trovera' talmente tanta voglia di vivere.....tanto tu vuoi solo sesso no?L'hai detto tu stessa....quindi a che ti serve un marito....puoi divertirti tranquillamente da sola....cosi non devi nemmeno giustificarti.


Si conosco l'argomento sesso...vedo parecchi filmati illustrativi...ahime' ne pratico poco....ma pazienza...si vede che e' quello che mi merito...io pero'...a differenza di te...posso dire di sapere cos'e' amare qualcuno senza "ombre" nell anima...dire la verita'....pagare il prezzo di un mio errore....mi costo' caro...ma almeno IO....ho imparato da quel singolo errore...tu vieni qui...cerchi pareri...comprensione...e bada bene...che sono parole tue...rileggiti le risposte precedenti...

Parli della tua vita....ci metti davanti la vita di tuo marito...e pretendi che tutti noi stiamo calmi....ma che parlo a fare...tu una rabbia del genere non l'hai mai provata...non sai da cosa nasce...ne perche'...perche' tu come tante altre persone....uomini o donne....(e per la cronaca...ho la stessa mano pesante anche con i maschi....) ami....AMI SOLO TE STESSA...per te vivere e' farti desiderare da chicchessia...avere orgasmi provocati dal primo amante che capita...e se ne capita uno ancora piu' bravo vada per quello....mentre magari...quando lo fai con tuo marito....fingi pure...perche' dentro di te ti dici che e' per il suo bene...che lo fai per lui....

Sei cosi' brava a giustificarti....

Tu immune al veleno???E dov'e' la novita'?Si sa che tutti gli esseri viventi dotati di veleno ne sono immuni a loro volta....

Spero di trovarla una Donna da amare...di certo mi comportero' bene nei suoi confronti...perche' lo so come mi sento se agisco male...ripeto pero'....se mi dovesse capitare una che la pensa come te...allora preferisco fare la fine dei dinosauri....meglio estinguenrsi....che vivere nella falsita' inconscia come e' costretto tuo marito...


----------



## Old AlexRo (26 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io uomini che mi attirano sessualmente, anzi che non mi disgustano ne ho sempre trovati proprio pochi... mi piacerebbe trovarne.
> E' persino più facili persone interessanti con cui instaurare un rapporto e con cui poi prendere in considerazione il sesso che trovare persone sessualmente eccitanti e che sono subito disponibili che non ripugnano.


Il che non è necessariamente detto che sia un problema del genere maschile della specie ma magari un problemino tuo. Che ne pensi?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> mi han preso per tutto ma mai per un uomo!!! Non so se sentirmi offesa o no
> siete tutti (tranne rarissime eccezioni) simpatici come un attacco di diarrea in tram ma non è cosa nuova nei forum all'inizio.
> Chen, dammi retta : non metterti a fare lo sbruffone con me che ti sgamo in un nano secondo. Gli quaquaraqua come te li smonto alla velocità della luce.
> 
> ...






non ho mai letto tante stronzate con questa presunzione.

Ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io uomini che mi attirano sessualmente, anzi che non mi disgustano ne ho sempre trovati proprio pochi... mi piacerebbe trovarne.
> E' persino più facili persone interessanti con cui instaurare un rapporto e con cui poi prendere in considerazione il sesso che trovare persone sessualmente eccitanti e che sono subito disponibili che non ripugnano.


però dici che ti piacerebbe.
Se parli dell'aspetto fisico io sono stata fortunata e ,visto e considerato che il mio unico rapporto con loro si limita a quello fisico, sono a posto così.
La disponibilità, una volta stabilita la natura del rapporto, è una conseguenza.
Mi rendo conto che può sembrare superficiale e leggero ma il sesso,in certe circostanze, è esattamente così.
Concordo sulla difficoltà a trovare persone interessanti con cui stabilire un altro tipo di rapporto.


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> [/U]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne ho 38.
Non hai letto molto, evidentemente. O forse che non rileggi bene quel che scrivi??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2007)

*infatti*



AlexRo ha detto:


> Il che non è necessariamente detto che sia un problema del genere maschile della specie ma magari un problemino tuo. Che ne pensi?


E' sempre stato un problema mio e uomini disponibili ne ho sempre trovati... infatti la mia domanda era come poteva trovarne tanti che piacessero a lei!


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> ne ho 38.
> Non hai letto molto, evidentemente. O forse che non rileggi bene quel che scrivi??


 
ah, tu sei milla, non miserere..scusa.







*Mari':*
(sto 38 lo gioco al lotto)


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Allora e' facile facile....se tuo marito economicamente non ti serve a nulla....perche' non lo lasci no?Cos'e'?Hai paura che non sappia vivere senza di te?Credimi....non appena sapra' quello che gli stai facendo trovera' talmente tanta voglia di vivere.....tanto tu vuoi solo sesso no?L'hai detto tu stessa....quindi a che ti serve un marito....puoi divertirti tranquillamente da sola....cosi non devi nemmeno giustificarti.
> 
> 
> Si conosco l'argomento sesso...vedo parecchi filmati illustrativi...ahime' ne pratico poco....ma pazienza...si vede che e' quello che mi merito...io pero'...a differenza di te...posso dire di sapere cos'e' amare qualcuno senza "ombre" nell anima...dire la verita'....pagare il prezzo di un mio errore....mi costo' caro...ma almeno IO....ho imparato da quel singolo errore...tu vieni qui...cerchi pareri...comprensione...e bada bene...che sono parole tue...rileggiti le risposte precedenti...
> ...



amare molto se stessi è già molto.
Prova a fare altrettanto.
Io amo mio marito. Ma non starò qui a spiegarti la natura di un sentimento che lorderesti e non capiresti solo perchè non è convenzionale e comune a te.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (26 Settembre 2007)

*la ragione e'...*



milla ha detto:


> certo. Va bene. Bla, bla, bla, lascia però fuori mia figlia. Chiaro? Non sai nulla e parli per frasi fatte.
> Quanto agli schiaffoni eviterei. Mi alleno in palestra tutti i giorni e non so chi ne uscirebbe peggio.
> Ah carina,  gli uomini con cui vado lo sanno che sono sposata.
> Come io cerco solo sposati e tanti hanno a fianco donne come te. Ci sarà pure una ragione, no?



La ragione e' che quelli sposati che vanno a letto con te si sono sposati per avere in casa una badante...non una moglie da amare...ma una che cucini/stiri/lavi i piatti/pulisca casa/porti i bambini e scuola/paghi le bollette ecc ecc... mentre le donne come te si sposano cosi'...tanto per avere uno straccio di marito da presentare alle amiche...probabilmente vantandosi con le amiche piu' intime di come lo fanno fesso da tempo....perche' donne come te non differiscono da tanti uomini che si radunano al bar per parlare dell'ultima che si sono portati a letto....quindi la ragione del perche' esistano cosi tante persone sposate che tradiscono e' semplice....perche' non sanno cosa voglia dire amare....TU AVRESTI SOFFERTO PER AMORE???Cara....tu secondo me non hai nemmeno intravisto cosa significhi amare....forse sei stata amata e lo sei tutt ora da tuo marito....MA TU NON SAI AMARE....E CONTINUANDO COSI' NON SAPRAI MAI FARLO...ma per una donna come te...e' qualcosa di cui puoi fare a meno....a te basta un bel citriolo per essere felice...qualche strillo...le unghie che graffiano...e sentire il piacere che dai a un uomo...tutto li...un semplice scambio di liquidi....continuo a chiedermi perche' non lasci tuo marito...anzi...visto che l'hai sempre tradito...mi domando anche perche' ci hai fatto una figlia...forse perche' ti sei resa conto di aver trovato uno che oltre che un bravo amante poteva essere pure un buon padre....ma poi hai conosciuto qualcun altro che era piu' bravo di lui a letto...e dentro di te ti sarai detta "ma si....tanto che male c'e'...."

Schiaffi?Debora dare schiaffi a donne del genere e' come prendere a schiaffi un bimbo di 5 anni perche' raccoglie le cose da terra e le mette in bocca....lei ragiona cosi' perche' nella sua immaturita' pensa che sia giusto cosi'....non ha voglia di prendere nemmeno in considerazione l'idea che possa essere sbagliato...a differenza di un bimbo di 5 anni pero'...che cresce e impara pian piano....cos'e' giusto e cosa no....LEI RESTA CONFINATA AI SUOI 5 ANNI...quindi schiaffi,parole o qualsiasi altra cosa...sono pressoche' intuli....


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> amare molto se stessi è già molto.
> Prova a fare altrettanto.
> Io amo mio marito. Ma non starò qui a spiegarti la natura di un sentimento che *lorderesti* e non capiresti solo perchè non è convenzionale e comune a te.


 

Non potrebbe, è gia lordato dalla tua menzogna.


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> La ragione e' che quelli sposati che vanno a letto con te si sono sposati per avere in casa una badante...non una moglie da amare...ma una che cucini/stiri/lavi i piatti/pulisca casa/porti i bambini e scuola/paghi le bollette ecc ecc... mentre le donne come te si sposano cosi'...tanto per avere uno straccio di marito da presentare alle amiche...probabilmente vantandosi con le amiche piu' intime di come lo fanno fesso da tempo....perche' donne come te non differiscono da tanti uomini che si radunano al bar per parlare dell'ultima che si sono portati a letto....quindi la ragione del perche' esistano cosi tante persone sposate che tradiscono e' semplice....perche' non sanno cosa voglia dire amare....TU AVRESTI SOFFERTO PER AMORE???Cara....tu secondo me non hai nemmeno intravisto cosa significhi amare....forse sei stata amata e lo sei tutt ora da tuo marito....MA TU NON SAI AMARE....E CONTINUANDO COSI' NON SAPRAI MAI FARLO...ma per una donna come te...e' qualcosa di cui puoi fare a meno....a te basta un bel citriolo per essere felice...qualche strillo...le unghie che graffiano...e sentire il piacere che dai a un uomo...tutto li...un semplice scambio di liquidi....continuo a chiedermi perche' non lasci tuo marito...anzi...visto che l'hai sempre tradito...mi domando anche perche' ci hai fatto una figlia...forse perche' ti sei resa conto di aver trovato uno che oltre che un bravo amante poteva essere pure un buon padre....ma poi hai conosciuto qualcun altro che era piu' bravo di lui a letto...e dentro di te ti sarai detta "ma si....tanto che male c'e'...."
> 
> Schiaffi?Debora dare schiaffi a donne del genere e' come prendere a schiaffi un bimbo di 5 anni perche' raccoglie le cose da terra e le mette in bocca....lei ragiona cosi' perche' nella sua immaturita' pensa che sia giusto cosi'....non ha voglia di prendere nemmeno in considerazione l'idea che possa essere sbagliato...a differenza di un bimbo di 5 anni pero'...che cresce e impara pian piano....cos'e' giusto e cosa no....LEI RESTA CONFINATA AI SUOI 5 ANNI...quindi schiaffi,parole o qualsiasi altra cosa...sono pressoche' intuli....



amen. 
La descrizione degli amplessi è da harmony. Puoi migliorare.


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non potrebbe, è gia lordato dalla tua menzogna.


può essere.Ma io sò io e voi non siete un cazzo .

Sordi docet


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (26 Settembre 2007)

*non puoi...*



milla ha detto:


> amare molto se stessi è già molto.
> Prova a fare altrettanto.
> Io amo mio marito. Ma non starò qui a spiegarti la natura di un sentimento che lorderesti e non capiresti solo perchè non è convenzionale e comune a te.



Tu non puoi spiegarmi perche' ami tuo marito per il semplice motivo che NON SAI COSA SIA L'AMORE...non so descrivere gli orgasmi di una Donna perche' sono un Uomo...e non so cosa sente dentro una Donna quando arriva all'orgasmo...spero pero' di trovare una Donna che voglia arrivare all'orgasmo insieme a me e SOLO con me...con cui condividere tutto...paure e gioie...e che mi parli di tutto senza paure...qualcuna che voglia sentirsi viva con il cuore oltre che con il corpo...se quello che tu provi per tuo marito e' amore....allora spero di non essere mai piu' amato da donne come te...


----------



## milla (26 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Tu non puoi spiegarmi perche' ami tuo marito per il semplice motivo che NON SAI COSA SIA L'AMORE...non so descrivere gli orgasmi di una Donna perche' sono un Uomo...e non so cosa sente dentro una Donna quando arriva all'orgasmo...spero pero' di trovare una Donna che voglia arrivare all'orgasmo insieme a me e SOLO con me...con cui condividere tutto...paure e gioie...e che mi parli di tutto senza paure...qualcuna che voglia sentirsi viva con il cuore oltre che con il corpo...se quello che tu provi per tuo marito e' amore....allora spero di non essere mai piu' amato da donne come te...


tanto per curiosità, ma quanti anni hai?
mi auguro pochini. 
Mi auguro anch'io che tu trovi una donna che voglia arrivare all'orgasmo solo con te (almeno non nella stessa occasione)


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> può essere.Ma io sò io e voi non siete un cazzo .
> 
> Sordi docet


 
vero.

sono una donna.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (26 Settembre 2007)

*spero adesso...*

Spero dopo quest'ennesimo post...che alcune Donne che qui dentro mi conoscono da un po'....capiscano perche' a volte sono cosi' pessimista...cosi' poso speranzoso...cosi' rabbioso...e tutto il resto....perche' ne ho sentite di storie simili...lette...raccontate...lo so che NON sono cosi come lei tutte le Donne...ma cosi come voi Donne,credete ogni giorno di piu' che tutti gli Uomini siano degli stronzi che vogliono solo mettervi una mano in mezzo alle gambe...io ho sempre piu' paura che di Donne da amare...ce ne siano sempre e sempre di meno...e quelle poche che esistono non sono disponibili...Milla e anche un po' Misery...scatenano quella rabbia che cerco di tenere a bada...la piu' o meno mi fanno lo stesso effetto che ho quando vedo le famose "coppiette..." perche' ho rabbia per quello che fanno...per come si comportano....e al tempo stesso...non posso non ripensare...che a suo tempo....anche io feci piu' o meno lo stesso...facendo del male....senza alcun motivo...

E' il colmo poi leggere "augurare il male a qualcuno non ti fara' stare bene..." quando loro sanno perfettamente che quello che fanno e' fare del male...e che se avessero dei sentimenti....e venissero traditi...augurerebbero del male con tanto di maledizioni indu'...perche' come sempre nella vita....finche' non succede a te va tutto bene...ed e' facile riderci su....leggendo le loro risposte...mi dimando come sia possibile che nella loro vita tutto sia cosi' tranquillo....perche'...perche' non vengono messe alla prova queste persone???Perche' possono fare del male...senza che ne paghino le conseguenze...mentre magari...altre persone...non arrivano nemmeno alla loro eta'...e di certo...non si comportano come loro...le risposte tanto non si possono avere a queste domande....ce chi dice che "lassu" ci verranno date....ma a me a questo punto...nemmeno interessano piu'...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (26 Settembre 2007)

*un classico...*



milla ha detto:


> tanto per curiosità, ma quanti anni hai?
> mi auguro pochini.
> Mi auguro anch'io che tu trovi una donna che voglia arrivare all'orgasmo solo con te (almeno non nella stessa occasione)




Un classico...chi pensa che l'eta' di una persona c'entri qualcosa con la sua maturita' e' di per se ne piu' ne meno che un bimbo...lei non fa eccezzione...lascia perdere quanti anni ho...di certo quello che e' successo nella mia di vita mi ha fatto crescere molto di piu' di quanto possa mai succedere nella tua...perche' se ragioni cosi'...e' ben chiaro che nella tua vita di prove ne hai dovute superare davvero poche...e di certo...poco impegnative....forse e' meglio cosi...non penso tu sparesti affrontare "certe" situazioni...


----------



## Old AlexRo (26 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Spero dopo quest'ennesimo post...
> CUT
> CUT...


Non capisco. Mi sforzo e non ce la faccio. Non riesco a capire perchè si debba giudicare il comportamento degli altri, soprattutto da una manciata di post in un forum che parla di corna, e da questo giudizio arrivare a far proclami sul perchè si è scelto di vivere senza amore ed anzi con livore ed astio verso tutto il fascio che si è fatto. Il tuo post citato è una miscela di luoghi comuni e semplificazioni. Addirittura il mettere la D di donna al maiuscolo mi fa personalmente pensare a quali problemi enormi ci siano stati alla base dei rapporti che hai vissuto con le tue donne. 
Non sei in grado di accettare che ci sono situazioni nella vita di chi una vita ha deciso di avere che non si controllano, non si razionalizzano, non le si cerca o se le si cerca le si vive senza la completa volontà. Non accetti che esistano amori che vivono, per quanto miserevoli, di ambiguità e che sull'ambiguità traggono fomento per il prosieguo di una vita che altimenti sarebbe priva di emozioni. Tu ti privi di emozioni per paura di doverle vivere, o come dici, riviverle. Ma che ragionamento è?
E' molto indicativo secondo me quello che hai scritto: hai paura delle donne. 
Ma il problema non è delle donne. A volte credo che il pero di questo forum andrebbe scosso vigorosamente per far saltare giù parecchie persone. 

IMHO e senza rancore alcuno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2007)

*extra*



AlexRo ha detto:


> Non capisco. Mi sforzo e non ce la faccio. Non riesco a capire perchè si debba giudicare il comportamento degli altri, soprattutto da una manciata di post in un forum che parla di corna, e da questo giudizio arrivare a far proclami sul perchè si è scelto di vivere senza amore ed anzi con livore ed astio verso tutto il fascio che si è fatto. Il tuo post citato è una miscela di luoghi comuni e semplificazioni. Addirittura il mettere la D di donna al maiuscolo mi fa personalmente pensare a quali problemi enormi ci siano stati alla base dei rapporti che hai vissuto con le tue donne.
> Non sei in grado di accettare che *ci sono situazioni nella vita di chi una vita ha deciso di avere che non si controllano, non si razionalizzano, non le si cerca o se le si cerca le si vive senza la completa volontà. Non accetti che esistano amori che vivono, per quanto miserevoli, di ambiguità e che sull'ambiguità traggono fomento per il prosieguo di una vita che altimenti sarebbe priva di emozioni. *Tu ti privi di emozioni per paura di doverle vivere, o come dici, riviverle. Ma che ragionamento è?
> E' molto indicativo secondo me quello che hai scritto: hai paura delle donne.
> Ma il problema non è delle donne. A volte credo che il pero di questo forum andrebbe scosso vigorosamente per far saltare giù parecchie persone.
> ...


extra risposta a TbT perché sa rispondere per sè.
Ma ti rendi conto di quel che hai detto?
Se non dai una valutazione etica di comportamenti del genere è perché ne dai una valutazione intellettuale o psicologica che è deprimente!
Te ne rendi conto?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (26 Settembre 2007)

*mah...*



AlexRo ha detto:


> Non capisco. Mi sforzo e non ce la faccio. Non riesco a capire perchè si debba giudicare il comportamento degli altri, soprattutto da una manciata di post in un forum che parla di corna, e da questo giudizio arrivare a far proclami sul perchè si è scelto di vivere senza amore ed anzi con livore ed astio verso tutto il fascio che si è fatto. Il tuo post citato è una miscela di luoghi comuni e semplificazioni. Addirittura il mettere la D di donna al maiuscolo mi fa personalmente pensare a quali problemi enormi ci siano stati alla base dei rapporti che hai vissuto con le tue donne.
> Non sei in grado di accettare che ci sono situazioni nella vita di chi una vita ha deciso di avere che non si controllano, non si razionalizzano, non le si cerca o se le si cerca le si vive senza la completa volontà. Non accetti che esistano amori che vivono, per quanto miserevoli, di ambiguità e che sull'ambiguità traggono fomento per il prosieguo di una vita che altimenti sarebbe priva di emozioni. Tu ti privi di emozioni per paura di doverle vivere, o come dici, riviverle. Ma che ragionamento è?
> E' molto indicativo secondo me quello che hai scritto: hai paura delle donne.
> Ma il problema non è delle donne. A volte credo che il pero di questo forum andrebbe scosso vigorosamente per far saltare giù parecchie persone.
> ...



E tu che giudichi me dopo due post?Non fai lo stesso?

Ho paura delle Donne?Certo che si...visto che in passato alcune di loro si sono diverite con me...i miei saranno luoghi comuni....ma pure i tuoi...

La vediamo in modo diverso...tu sei per il vivi e lascia vivere...perche' ognuno puo' sbagliare....probabilmente tu ancora non sei stato tradito...oppure lo sei stato ma amando piu' te stesso che qualsiasi altra persona non ti e' pesato piu' di tanto...io no...sono diverso....mi fa rabbia...che ti devo dire?

Giudico per quello che e' la mia esperienza di vita...e se permetti...il cervello umano non e' come quello di un animale...che deve seguire l'istinto...noi abbiamo il libero arbitrio...NESSUNO TI IMPEDISCE DI TRADIRE UNA PERSONA...MA SE TI RENDI CONTO CHE COSI 'FACENDO LE FAI DEL MALE...E POI RIPETI L'ERRORE...ALLORA QUELLO NON E' VIVERE...NON E' LASCIARSI ANDARE ALLA PASSIONE...NE NON SAPER CONTROLLARSI...E' CONSAPEVOLEZZA....SAI CHE STAI SBAGLIANDO MA TE NE FREGHI ALTAMENTE....PERCHE' TANTO NON SARAI TU QUELLO CHE SOFFRIRA'....

Io vivo le mie emozioni...fino in fondo..quando ovviamente ho la possibilita' di farlo con un altra persona...magari non potro' dire di essere andato a letto con 50 o 100 Donne nell'arco della mia vita...ma non mi interessa piu' di tanto...di Donna me ne basta una...da trattare bene.....e che mi tratti bene a sua volta....alle altre auguro buona fortuna


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (26 Settembre 2007)

*per me...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> extra risposta a TbT perché sa rispondere per sè.
> Ma ti rendi conto di quel che hai detto?
> Se non dai una valutazione etica di comportamenti del genere è perché ne dai una valutazione intellettuale o psicologica che è deprimente!
> Te ne rendi conto?



Per me non puo' essere ne etico..ne intelligente....forse deprimente quello che hanno scritto quelle due...mi spiace...ma quello non puo' essere amore...ne qualcosa che gli si avvicina...


----------



## Old AlexRo (26 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> extra risposta a TbT perché sa rispondere per sè.
> Ma ti rendi conto di quel che hai detto?
> Se non dai una valutazione etica di comportamenti del genere è perché ne dai una valutazione intellettuale o psicologica che è deprimente!
> Te ne rendi conto?


Non è così. Non do nessuna valutazione. Ho solo ammorbidito la frase per non sembrare polemico. In realtà penso che non vi sia situazione miserevole ma semplicemente situazioni che non si sanno affrontare differentemente. Non esistono nel mio mondo persone perfette in grado di affrontare tutte le situazioni della vita al meglio. Semplicemente ci si adegua con la cultura e il vissuto personale nel tentativo di vivere al meglio. Tutto il resto è un di più che aiuta a farsi il bagaglio per migliorarsi. Io accetto le debolezze, le ho perdonate, mi sono state perdonate. Non cerco consenso, ti anticipo, ne tantomeno giustificazione per ciò che faccio, ma solo di sopravvivere al meglio. E non credo che il rifiuto di relazionarsi con le donne (anzi le Donne) per la mancanza  di persone all'altezza dell'amore perfetto sia il migliore comportamento possibile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Non è così. Non do nessuna valutazione. Ho solo ammorbidito la frase per non sembrare polemico. *In realtà penso che* non *vi sia* situazione miserevole ma *semplicemente situazioni che non si sanno affrontare differentemente.* Non esistono nel mio mondo persone perfette in grado di affrontare tutte le situazioni della vita al meglio. Semplicemente ci si adegua con la cultura e il vissuto personale nel tentativo di vivere al meglio. Tutto il resto è un di più che aiuta a farsi il bagaglio per migliorarsi. Io accetto le debolezze, le ho perdonate, mi sono state perdonate. Non cerco consenso, ti anticipo, ne tantomeno giustificazione per ciò che faccio, ma solo di sopravvivere al meglio. E non credo che il rifiuto di relazionarsi con le donne (anzi le Donne) per la mancanza di persone all'altezza dell'amore perfetto sia il migliore comportamento possibile.


Appunto.
Confermi.


----------



## Old AlexRo (26 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> E tu che giudichi me dopo due post?Non fai lo stesso?
> 
> Ho paura delle Donne?Certo che si...visto che in passato alcune di loro si sono diverite con me...i miei saranno luoghi comuni....ma pure i tuoi...
> 
> ...


No, non sono per il vivi e lascia vivere, quanto per il compromesso. Perchè so che prima o poi un errore lo commetto e vorrei che mi venisse perdonato come io perdonerò. Tutto qui. Molto meno dell'amore vero e perfetto.


----------



## Old AlexRo (26 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Confermi.


Confermo che non vivo in un mondo perfetto. Questo si.
A te deprime il mondo imperfetto o la visione che ho io di questo mondo?
Non mi è chiaro.

Altra cosa che non mi è chiara (se ti va di dirmi di più, per capire le situazioni diverse dalle mie): Ritrovata dopo essere stata Perduta da chi?


----------



## Non registrata (26 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> No, non sono per il vivi e lascia vivere, quanto per il compromesso. Perchè so che prima o poi un errore lo commetto e vorrei che mi venisse perdonato come io perdonerò. Tutto qui. Molto meno dell'amore vero e perfetto.


Confondi forse la perfezione con l'onestà?

Ambire all'onestà nella propria vita sentimentale, non mi pare affatto pretesa assurda.


----------



## Old AlexRo (26 Settembre 2007)

Non registrata ha detto:


> Confondi forse la perfezione con l'onestà?
> Ambire all'onestà nella propria vita sentimentale, non mi pare affatto pretesa assurda.


Assurda non lo è di certo, anzi. Sarebbe auspicabile. 
Ma se non c'è IMHO si può anche discutere su qual'è il limite entro il quale se ne può fare a meno. Il tradimento come fisicità dell'atto è disonestà perchè? 
Perchè come dice TBT si è dotati di arbitrio? E lo stesso arbitrio non può essere utilizzato per il perdono, o per il compromesso? Non è forse un utilizzo questo ancora più sottile e sapiente?


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Settembre 2007)

il rischio di far cadere una discussione su giusto/sbagliato è sempre elevatissimo, specialmente parlando di sesso. 
a parlar d'amore non c'è mai bruttura. 
l'amore eleva le menti, se non altro nell'immaginario... anzi, soprattutto nell'immaginario.
e, come diceva qualcuno, mi pare fosse Cen, di niente parliamo tanto, come di quel che abbiamo bisogno di capire e che ci manca.

misery e milla parlano di quello che a loro manca. a loro manca l'uomo con i controcoglioni. hanno sposato uomini deboli.


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ah, tu sei milla, non miserere..scusa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sulla ruota di Venezia? ... la buon'anima di mia zia ci azzeccava spesso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2007)

*...*



AlexRo ha detto:


> Confermo che non vivo in un mondo perfetto. Questo si.
> A te deprime il mondo imperfetto o la visione che ho io di questo mondo?
> Non mi è chiaro.
> 
> Altra cosa che non mi è chiara (se ti va di dirmi di più, per capire le situazioni diverse dalle mie): Ritrovata dopo essere stata Perduta da chi?


Non mi deprime, mi stupisce che tu non trovi deprimenti questo riconoscersi miseri senza neppure tentare di governare la propria vita in base a dei principi di rispetto di sè e degli altri.

Capisco che non vedi questa mancanza di rispetto in questa tua visione, ma io sì.

Persa quando ho scoperto di essere stata tradita e Ritrovata è stata un'aggiunta di Bruja che mi ha trovata lucida e con risorse inaspettate rispetto alla situazione.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sulla ruota di Venezia? ... la buon'anima di mia zia ci azzeccava spesso


buono allora: 38 venezia

e poi?


guardiamoci intorno...


----------



## Non registrata (26 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Assurda non lo è di certo, anzi. Sarebbe auspicabile.
> Ma se non c'è IMHO si può anche discutere su qual'è il limite entro il quale se ne può fare a meno. Il tradimento come fisicità dell'atto è disonestà perchè?
> Perchè come dice TBT si è dotati di arbitrio? E lo stesso arbitrio non può essere utilizzato per il perdono, o per il compromesso? Non è forse un utilizzo questo ancora più sottile e sapiente?


Personalmente non pongo tanto l'attenzione sulla "fisicità dell'atto", quanto sul puerile bisogno di nascondersi, di mentire, di ingannare.

Tradire la fiducia, la complicità della persona che si è "scelto" di avere accanto, sabotare l'amore, e se stessi, indossando una maschera, è disonesto e infantile.

Un bambino, non avendo ancora una personalità ben strutturata, ricorre con facilità alle bugie perchè avverte la necessità di sentirsi accettato, amato, di non essere rifiutato o punito, mentre un adulto ha, o si spera abbia, strumenti differenti che gli consentono una gestione consapevole delle cose.

Non credo si possa fare a meno di essere onesti se si vuole un rapporto vero, solido, maturo, nè si può essere onesti "a zone", che onestà sarebbe?
Come chi dice "io non mento, ometto", pensando che l'omissione abbia molta più dignità di una balla.

Quanto al perdono, certo, sarebbe augurabile riuscire a convogliare le proprie energie su di esso, ma è come l'amore, richiede maturità... da ambo le parti.
Perchè dia frutti, è necessario un terreno fertile.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)




----------



## Nobody (27 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> amare molto se stessi è già molto.
> Prova a fare altrettanto.
> *Io amo mio marito*. Ma non starò qui a spiegarti la natura di un sentimento che lorderesti e non capiresti solo perchè non è convenzionale e comune a te.


Che tu abbia il cu-ore aperto all'amore si era capito fin dall'inizio.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Devo dire grazie a tutti coloro che hanno partecipato a questo spassosissimo post...mi avete dato la forza per affrontare un nuovo tedioso giorno di lavoro!


----------



## Misery (27 Settembre 2007)

in questo spassosissimo post c'era un po' della mia vita:assurda, imperfetta ma ben reale.
Sberleffi a parte , ci sono persone che hanno risposto cose sensate con argomentazioni che mi hanno colpito; al punto tale che ieri sera ho cercato di parlare con mio marito 
Non ho confessato ma ho lasciato trapelare l'insicurezza e la fragilità delmio amore per lui, che evidentemente non basta a migliorarmi per essere salda nel mio ruolo di moglie.
Gli ho chiesto di starmi più vicino possibile e sento che l'impulso che mi ha portata a scrivere qui mi porterà sulla strada giusta.
Intanto ho smesso di rispondere ai messaggi dell'ultimo flirt .


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che tu abbia il cu-ore aperto all'amore si era capito fin dall'inizio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
beh...effettivamente  ora che l'ho riletto tutto, è esilarante.


----------



## Nobody (27 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh...effettivamente ora che l'ho riletto tutto, *è esilarante*.


Si, come il mio congiuntivo


----------



## Old debora (27 Settembre 2007)

secondo me miseri e milla ci prendono in giro tutti.
Io non ci credo che esistano donne così, e voglio continuare a non crederci.
L'amore tra due persone è quanto di più dolce e di bello ci sia nella vita, e avere vicino un uomo che ti ama è l'unica cosa per cui conta vivere. Buttare così in basso onorevoli sentimenti è vergognoso e se le storie delle due "signore" sono vere mi rattrista moltissimo.
Piangendo però obbligherei certe donne a farsi sterilizzare.....


----------



## Iris (27 Settembre 2007)

*Debora*

Donne così esistono. E' che non lo vengono a raccontare su di un Forum.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> secondo me miseri e milla ci prendono in giro tutti.
> Io non ci credo che esistano donne così, e voglio continuare a non crederci.
> L'amore tra due persone è quanto di più dolce e di bello ci sia nella vita, e avere vicino un uomo che ti ama è l'unica cosa per cui conta vivere. Buttare così in basso onorevoli sentimenti è vergognoso e se le storie delle due "signore" sono vere mi rattrista moltissimo.
> Piangendo però obbligherei certe donne a farsi sterilizzare.....


Benvenuta Debora, nostra nuova utente! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io non me la sento di aver accenti duri contro nessuno (tranne contro chi dice di amare DAVVERO l'amante ma la famiglia non la lascia...) pero' in effetti personalmente non capisco il senso del tradimento fine a se stesso.

Comunque, ribenvenuta!

Bacio!


----------



## Nobody (27 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> secondo me miseri e milla ci prendono in giro tutti.
> Io non ci credo che esistano donne così, e voglio continuare a non crederci.
> L'amore tra due persone è quanto di più dolce e di bello ci sia nella vita, e* avere vicino un uomo che ti ama è l'unica cosa per cui conta vivere*. Buttare così in basso onorevoli sentimenti è vergognoso e se le storie delle due "signore" sono vere mi rattrista moltissimo.
> *Piangendo però* *obbligherei certe donne a farsi sterilizzare*.....


Addirittura! Ma dai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sono corna, vediamo di non perdere la misura...


----------



## Iris (27 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> secondo me miseri e milla ci prendono in giro tutti.
> Io non ci credo che esistano donne così, e voglio continuare a non crederci.
> L'amore tra due persone è quanto di più dolce e di bello ci sia nella vita, e avere vicino un uomo che ti ama è l'unica cosa per cui conta vivere. Buttare così in basso onorevoli sentimenti è vergognoso e se le storie delle due "signore" sono vere mi rattrista moltissimo.
> Piangendo però obbligherei certe donne a farsi sterilizzare.....


Oddio...ci sono molte ragioni per cui vale la pena vivere!!!
I singles che devono fare? Buttarsi dalla finestra?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (27 Settembre 2007)

*aspetta...*



AlexRo ha detto:


> No, non sono per il vivi e lascia vivere, quanto per il compromesso. Perchè so che prima o poi un errore lo commetto e vorrei che mi venisse perdonato come io perdonerò. Tutto qui. Molto meno dell'amore vero e perfetto.



Aspetta...se mi parli di un errore che NON HAI MAI COMMESSO...ok...si puo' sbagliare una volta....DUE NO 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  chi non ricorda i propri errori...E' DESTINATO A RIPETERLI....ma ce chi...li ripete spesso e volentieri...PERCHE' GLI PIACE DIVERTIRSI....E LO FA A SPESE DEI SENTIMENTI DI QUALCUN ALTRO....

Si deve imparare dai proprio errori....non puo' giustificarti ogni volta dicendo che se sbagli una volta...ma avendo gia commesso quello stesso errore altre volte magari con altre Donne....allora e' tutto a posto e devi essere perdonato...io sicuramente con me stesso e verso gli altri saro' troppo precisino....di errore ne commisi uno e per la prima volta...fra l'altro nemmeno tradendo fisicamente ma questo poco importa...eppure per quell'unico errore mi sono punito da solo....laddove una persona voleva perdonarmela senza troppi preamboli...ma ho imparato...e anche molto da quello sbaglio...

Quello che non potro' mai accettare...e' che si parli d'amore...di sentimenti...e poi si tradisca piu' e piu' volte una persona....mi dispiace....ma questo non e' maturare...ne migliorare...QUESTO E' SOLO FARE DEL MALE GRATUITAMENTE....a una persona che se fosse messa al corrente della cosa...potrebbe almeno avere la possibilita' di scegliere se continuare....o se proseguire da sola/o per la sua strada....ma certe persone se ne stanno bene zitte....perche' non hanno il coraggio di mettere in mano a chi gli vuole bene un arma preziosa come la verita'....una verita' che non darebbe nessun vantaggio....semplicemente in un rapporto a due mette due persone l'una contro l'altra AD ARMI PARE....

Mentre invece...mentendo....una sola persona sa la verita'...ed e' pronta al distacco....l'altra...quella all'oscuro di tutto...non ha le armi per potersi difendere....non e' mai pronta...ne lo sara' mai....e questo mi fa ancora piu' rabbia...perche' chi mente...sa quello che fa...sa che e' piu' preparato al distacco....e dell'altra persona non gli frega nulla....tuttavia...non gli da la possiblita' di DECIDERE a seconda di come REALMENTE STANNO LE COSE....spero di essermi spiegato bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  giorno a tutti 

P.S. se prendete l'acqua oggi a roma e' per merito mio che ho tanto sperato nell'arrivo di tanta tanta tanta pioggia


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (27 Settembre 2007)

*solo un passo...*



Misery ha detto:


> in questo spassosissimo post c'era un po' della mia vita:assurda, imperfetta ma ben reale.
> Sberleffi a parte , ci sono persone che hanno risposto cose sensate con argomentazioni che mi hanno colpito; al punto tale che ieri sera ho cercato di parlare con mio marito
> Non ho confessato ma ho lasciato trapelare l'insicurezza e la fragilità delmio amore per lui, che evidentemente non basta a migliorarmi per essere salda nel mio ruolo di moglie.
> Gli ho chiesto di starmi più vicino possibile e sento che l'impulso che mi ha portata a scrivere qui mi porterà sulla strada giusta.
> Intanto ho smesso di rispondere ai messaggi dell'ultimo flirt .



Questo e' solo un passo...ma finche' tuo marito non sapra' tutto non cambiera' nulla....quello che hai fatto in questi anni resta....non si cancella con le attenzioni che tuo marito dovrebbe darti in maggior numero perche' glielo hai chiesto...tu vuoi venirne fuori senza scoprire tutte le carte sul tavolo....quando avrai fatto i passi PIU' importanti....allora mi ricredero'....e saro' pronto a chiederti scusa con tanto di cappello


----------



## Iris (27 Settembre 2007)

*TBT*

Calmati...queste due non esistono!!!!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (27 Settembre 2007)

*anche di peggio...*



debora ha detto:


> secondo me miseri e milla ci prendono in giro tutti.
> Io non ci credo che esistano donne così, e voglio continuare a non crederci.
> L'amore tra due persone è quanto di più dolce e di bello ci sia nella vita, e avere vicino un uomo che ti ama è l'unica cosa per cui conta vivere. Buttare così in basso onorevoli sentimenti è vergognoso e se le storie delle due "signore" sono vere mi rattrista moltissimo.
> Piangendo però obbligherei certe donne a farsi sterilizzare.....



Ne esistono di donne cosi'...e anche di peggio....cosi come ci sono uomini cosi...e anche peggio...non aspettarti mai piu' di tanto da una persona Debora....cosi' non rischierai di rimanere delusa....mentre se si dimostrera' migliore di quello che pensavi...ne sarai ancora piu' felice...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (27 Settembre 2007)

*secondo piano...*



Iris ha detto:


> Oddio...ci sono molte ragioni per cui vale la pena vivere!!!
> I singles che devono fare? Buttarsi dalla finestra?



Irsi io sto SOLO al secondo piano....ce il rischio che me la cavo....magari con qualche osso rotto....e onestamente....avendo gia una protesi all'anca...non ho tanta voglia di tornare sotto i ferri


----------



## Old chensamurai (27 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Aspetta...se mi parli di un errore che NON HAI MAI COMMESSO...ok...si puo' sbagliare una volta....DUE NO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... senti, amico mio, adesso ti spiego una cosa... semplice... con parole semplicissime... alla tua portata cognitiva... vedi, la questione è molto semplice... le persone ripetono taluni azioni che tu chiami _errori_, semplicemente perché, per loro, _errori_ non sono... compreso?... semplicemente perché, per loro, ciò che tu chiami _male_, non è tale... se una persona compie delle azioni, è perché quelle azioni rientrano nella sua personale area del _possibile_... dell'_accettabile_... del _fattibile_... infatti, fanno... hi, hi, hi... tutto il resto del tuo discorso, si riduce ad un tedioso, inutile e puerile, _pistolotto moralistico_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (27 Settembre 2007)

*e vabbe'...*



Iris ha detto:


> Calmati...queste due non esistono!!!!


E vabbe' fatemeli scrive i miei post "INFINITI" no


----------



## Old chensamurai (27 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Irsi io sto SOLO al secondo piano....ce il rischio che me la cavo....magari con qualche osso rotto....e onestamente....avendo gia una protesi all'anca...non ho tanta voglia di tornare sotto i ferri


... amico mio, _seriamente_, come mai hai una protesi all'anca?... se non sbaglio sei abbastanza giovane... problemi con l'attività sportiva?...


----------



## Old debora (27 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Oddio...ci sono molte ragioni per cui vale la pena vivere!!!
> I singles che devono fare? Buttarsi dalla finestra?


ma no certo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    parlavo nell'ambito della sfera affettiva.
Intendo dire che buttare via l'amore di un uomo per scoparsi tutti quelli che ti titillano è un modo di fare che non riesco a concepire nè ad accettare . Poi le due facciano come credono. 
Modi, non sono solo corna per loro, è un sistema di vita. Spiegaglielo ai mariti di non perdere la misura... 
Non che la cosa mi riguardi, ci mancherebbe, però mi pare triste.


----------



## Misery (27 Settembre 2007)

*non so più come dirlo*

Comprendo benissimo le critiche ad un comportamento sicuramente scorretto  (il mio), quello che continuo a trovare fuori luogo è tutto il massiccio rincorrersi delle battute idiote fra di voi.
Alcuni sono intervenuti esclusivamente per questo; ora non sono per niente pratica di forum ma mi chiedo se questo sia normale .


----------



## Iris (27 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amico mio, _seriamente_, come mai hai una protesi all'anca?... se non sbaglio sei abbastanza giovane... problemi con l'attività sportiva?...


 Si è gettato dalla finestra perchè single.


----------



## Nobody (27 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> ma no certo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, ma proporre la sterilizzazione forzata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ad uno stupratore allora lo scioglieresti nell'acido.
Io poi continuo a pensare che ognuno ha accanto chi si merita. Vorrei conoscere i suddetti maritini. Come diceva un grande: 

*E vi dirò inoltre, nonostante la mia parola vi pesi sul cuore:*
*L’assassinato è responsabile del proprio assassinio.*

*E il derubato non è senza colpa del furto subito.*
*Il giusto non è innocente delle azioni del malvagio.*

*E chi ha le mani pulite non è immune dalle imprese dello scellerato. *

*Sì, il colpevole è spesso vittima di chi ha offeso... *
*E ancora più spesso il condannato regge il fardello *​*di chi è senza biasimo e colpa.*
*Voi non potete separare il giusto dall’ingiusto, il buono dal cattivo, poiché stanno uniti al cospetto del sole come insieme sono tessuti il filo bianco e il filo nero.*
*E se il filo nero si spezza, il tessitore rivedrà da cima a fondo tela e telaio.*

*Se qualcuno di voi volesse portare in giudizio una moglie infedele, soppesi sulla bilancia anche il cuore del marito e con le giuste misuri anche l’anima. *

*E chi volesse frustare l’offensore scruti nello spirito dell’offeso.*​


----------



## Old chensamurai (27 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> ma no certo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... amica mia, sei proprio_ in_-capace di immaginare che qualcuno possa vivere secondo valori e dettami etici anche molto lontani dai tuoi?... cosa ti impedisce di _comprendere_ (non di con-_dividere_) modi di rapportarsi all'esistenza, diversi dai tuoi?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (27 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, ma proporre la sterilizzazione forzata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... parole sante... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2007)

*distinguiamo*

Però distinguerei bene Misery da Milla perchè mi sembra che il modo di rapportarsi con il problema sia ben distinto :
per Misery è un bisogno di attenzioni mentre Milla è alla ricerca di sesso o emozioni forti


----------



## Nobody (27 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... parole sante... hi, hi, hi...


Addirittura sacro-sante, caro Chen


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Si è gettato dalla finestra perchè single.


Buona questa! (Misery, su, un po' di tolleranza per il sano cazzeggio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   )

Bacio!


----------



## Old debora (27 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amica mia, sei proprio_ in_-capace di immaginare che qualcuno possa vivere secondo valori e dettami etici anche molto lontani dai tuoi?... ?...


si, effettivamente si. Faccio una gran fatica


----------



## Old chensamurai (27 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> si, effettivamente si. Faccio una gran fatica


... ecco, vedi, questo è il tuo "_drago_" da sconfiggere... lavora su questo aspetto... cerca di ridurre la tua _impermeabilità_ cognitiva...


----------



## Misery (27 Settembre 2007)

ma sei sicura che poi sia così sano passare sopra alle vite degli altri?
quello che vi risulta incomprensibile deve essere per forza degno di presa in giro?


----------



## Iris (27 Settembre 2007)

*Debora*

Parlando seriamente...è fatale che ognuno viva secondo i propri principi, assecondando le proprie necessità. Non è neanche necessario comprendere tutte le motivazioni che giustificano i comportamenti degli altri, soprattutto quando questi ultimi non ledono la tua sfera di libertà.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (27 Settembre 2007)

*x la cronaca...*

La protesi all'anca l'ho dovuta fare dopo aver passato 7 inutili mesi ad aspettare che si riformasse da se l'osso a causa di una necrosi della testa del femore....causata a sua volta da una malattia genetica che oltre alla protesi...mi ha dato "altri" simpatici regalini nel corso di questi anni...per fortuna...dopo la protesi e la conseguente riabilitazione(dove per altro...c'erano fisioterapiste una piu' bona dell'altra...ma tutte sposate o fidanzate....tacci loro...) sono passati quasi 2 anni e a quanto pare...non si sono presentate altre "sorpresine" della malattia in questione....(chissa' pero'....forse e' successo qualcosa a livello mentale... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   no no...io sono sempre stato cosi':condom

	
	
		
		
	


	





Spero di aver dissolto le vostre curiosita'....


----------



## Old debora (27 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Parlando seriamente...è fatale che ognuno viva secondo i propri principi, assecondando le proprie necessità. Non è neanche necessario comprendere tutte le motivazioni che giustificano i comportamenti degli altri, soprattutto quando questi ultimi non ledono la tua sfera di libertà.


Hai molta ragione, non è necessario. Però se scrivono su un forum pubblico devono accettare anche le critiche della gente. A me pare che milla tradisca per passione per il sesso mentre miseri per noia. E non vogliamo sterilizzarle??


----------



## Old chensamurai (27 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> ma sei sicura che poi sia così sano passare sopra alle vite degli altri?
> quello che vi risulta incomprensibile deve essere per forza degno di presa in giro?


... senti, fanciulla mia, di incomprensibile, nel tuo racconto, non c'è assolutamente nulla... ni-_ente_... capisci?... sono cose già viste, già sentite, trite e _ri_-trite... se a te va bene vivere così... se tu riesci a dare un senso alle cose che fai... dov'è il problema?... che vuoi da noi?... scopati il mondo intero... l'importante è che, per te, abbia un senso... chi ti sta vicino, presto o tardi, dopo le tue scelte, farà le sue... cosa c'è di speciale in tutto questo?... ni-_ente_... fai quello che ti sembra giusto... e continua a farlo...


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2007)

*ehm*

ora che ci penso ieri pensavo che milla fosse un uomo; è troppo rozza nel raccontarsi.rozza e volgare


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Settembre 2007)

non ci si crede...eppure...è cosi.


----------



## Old chensamurai (27 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> La protesi all'anca l'ho dovuta fare dopo aver passato 7 inutili mesi ad aspettare che si riformasse da se l'osso a causa di una necrosi della testa del femore....causata a sua volta da una malattia genetica che oltre alla protesi...mi ha dato "altri" simpatici regalini nel corso di questi anni...per fortuna...dopo la protesi e la conseguente riabilitazione(dove per altro...c'erano fisioterapiste una piu' bona dell'altra...ma tutte sposate o fidanzate....tacci loro...) sono passati quasi 2 anni e a quanto pare...non si sono presentate altre "sorpresine" della malattia in questione....(chissa' pero'....forse e' successo qualcosa a livello mentale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... _puttana eva_, amico mio... a modo tuo, anche tu sei un Samurai... io sul ring... cosa senz'altro più semplice... tu, su un ring diverso... quello più duro... quello della vita... forse ci stiamo sui coglioni l'un l'altro perché, in fondo, siamo uguali... hi, hi, hi... capisci?... insomma, _col cazzo_ che qualcuno ci _piega_... né uomini né malattie... che il _KI _(&#27683 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    sia con te... amico mio...


----------



## Misery (27 Settembre 2007)

Ma sai che sei proprio affascinante che e il samurai?
mi piacerebbe molto conoscerti


----------



## Old chensamurai (27 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> Ma sai che sei proprio affascinante che e il samurai?
> mi piacerebbe molto conoscerti


... a tua completa disposizione... mia cara... ma ti avviso: sono piuttosto... ingombrante... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2007)

*chin chin*

sarà la risata contagiosa ihihihiihihihih


----------



## JDM (27 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... a tua completa disposizione... mia cara... ma ti avviso: sono piuttosto... ingombrante... hi, hi, hi...


In altezza..... larghezza... o che.. ? Illuminaci, o Chen !!!!! Anzi piazza una bella immagine nel profilo...
Così ci penso su anche io.. Mi piacerebbe incontrarti...


----------



## milla (27 Settembre 2007)

Ieri sera ho accennato al discorso tradimento con mio marito.
Ovviamente senza confessare nulla ma solo prendendo spunto da un articolo su un periodico.
Sapete cosa mi ha detto?
"se una donna o un uomo tradiscono esiste un problema che non può essere superficialmente imputabile solo ad uno. Il tradimento fisico , in sé non mi diturberebbe più di tanto. Certo, piacere non fa  ma non gli darei poi tutta questa importanza. Se dovesse essere un tradimento pensato, cercato e voluto con la testa ,la cosa mi preoccuperebbe perché sarebbe indice di una sofferenza e di un malessere profondo che non ho saputo intendere. In quel caso allora la colpa sarebbe solo mia".
Ora, ci tengo a dirvi che queste parole sono state decisamente più convincenti di tutti i vostri inutili, retorici , superficiali e volgarissimi commenti.
Non so se non tradirò più mio marito (finchè non si presenterà l'occasione non avrò modo di verificare se davvero saprò evitarlo)  ma ieri mentre mi parlava ho sentito una stima e un amore che erano solo conferme di quanto ho sempre provato per lui. Non intendo analizzare perché tradisco perché ho sempre vissuto alla giornata e alla mia età non è facile cambiare ma sicuramente se mi si presentasse l'occasione ora mi fermerei a riflettere sulle sue parole.


----------



## Old chensamurai (27 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> In altezza..... larghezza... o che.. ? Illuminaci, o Chen !!!!! Anzi piazza una bella immagine nel profilo...
> Così ci penso su anche io.. Mi piacerebbe incontrarti...


... hi, hi, hi... Jim, amico mio... hi, hi, hi... in altezza (1.98) e in, diciamo, larghezza (107 kg e 350 grammi)... hi, hi, hi... con tutta la palestra che ho fatto quest'estate in USA, ho messo su ancora qualche chilo di muscoli... senza anabolizzanti, eh?... le "_bombe_" non mi interessano... anche perché io devo essere molto veloce... mica come quei palloni gonfiati del _Body Building_... hi, hi, hi... senti, jim, hai cominciato a suonare la chitarra o sbaglio?... io sono diplomato al conservatorio in pianoforte e suono da tanti anni la chitarra moderna... insomma... il mitra dell'amico _Leo Fender_!... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (27 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho accennato al discorso tradimento con mio marito.
> Ovviamente senza confessare nulla ma solo prendendo spunto da un articolo su un periodico.
> Sapete cosa mi ha detto?
> "se una donna o un uomo tradiscono esiste un problema che non può essere superficialmente imputabile solo ad uno. Il tradimento fisico , in sé non mi diturberebbe più di tanto. Certo, piacere non fa ma non gli darei poi tutta questa importanza. Se dovesse essere un tradimento pensato, cercato e voluto con la testa ,la cosa mi preoccuperebbe perché sarebbe indice di una sofferenza e di un malessere profondo che non ho saputo intendere. In quel caso allora la colpa sarebbe solo mia".
> ...


... sei meglio di Totò... credimi... conosciamoci dai... sai che risate... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## JDM (27 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... Jim, amico mio... hi, hi, hi... in altezza (1.98) e in, diciamo, larghezza (107 kg e 350 grammi)... hi, hi, hi... con tutta la palestra che ho fatto quest'estate in USA, ho messo su ancora qualche chilo di muscoli... senza anabolizzanti, eh?... le "_bombe_" non mi interessano... anche perché io devo essere molto veloce... mica come quei palloni gonfiati del _Body Building_... hi, hi, hi... senti, jim, hai cominciato a suonare la chitarra o sbaglio?... io sono diplomato al conservatorio in pianoforte e suono da tanti anni la chitarra moderna... insomma... il mitra dell'amico _Leo Fender_!... hi, hi, hi...


Lo vedi che abbiamo qualcosa in comune ? Dai, fammi qualche lezione di chitarra, io sono un povero autodidatta.... Di dove sei ?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (27 Settembre 2007)

*...........*


----------



## Nobody (27 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho accennato al discorso tradimento con mio marito.
> Ovviamente senza confessare nulla ma solo prendendo spunto da un articolo su un periodico.
> Sapete cosa mi ha detto?
> "se una donna o un uomo tradiscono esiste un problema che non può essere superficialmente imputabile solo ad uno.* Il tradimento fisico , in sé non mi diturberebbe più di tanto. Certo, piacere non fa ma non gli darei poi tutta questa importanza*. Se dovesse essere un tradimento pensato, cercato e voluto con la testa ,la cosa mi preoccuperebbe perché sarebbe indice di una sofferenza e di un malessere profondo che non ho saputo intendere. *In quel caso allora la colpa sarebbe solo mia".*
> ...


Avevo ragione...ognuno nella vita ha vicino chi si merita.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se rifletterai sulle sue parole, gliene metterai ancora di più!


----------



## Old chensamurai (27 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Lo vedi che abbiamo qualcosa in comune ? Dai, fammi qualche lezione di chitarra, io sono un povero autodidatta.... Di dove sei ?


... abito a Verona... allora, vediamo, per prima cosa devi darci sotto con gli esercizi per l'agilità delle dita e la coordinazione delle mani... cura bene la posizione del pollice e l'impostazione della mano sinistra... anche la mano destra deve essere ben impostata perché ti servirà per il muting e per tenere ferme le corde quando userai il distorsore... poi, devi studiare bene l'armonia... questo ti aiuterà a costruire e capire gli accordi... inizia con i maggiori, i minori, le settime (maggiori e minori) e le none... parallelamente, dacci sotto con le scale... devi memorizzare bene quelle in prima posizione e poi quelle in box... studia le maggiori e parallelamente le relative minori e le pentatoniche... comunque, il segreto sta nel conoscere sempre dove sta la tonica e nel sapere immediatamente il grado della nota che stai suonando... ci vuole tempo... fatica... sudore... hi, hi, hi... per gli esercizi, comperati "il dominio delle corde" di Storti... hi, hi, hi... e auguri...


----------



## milla (27 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sei meglio di Totò... credimi... conosciamoci dai... sai che risate... hi, hi, hi...



mi sa che sei un po' troppo ciccione per me ma sono a tua disposizione .
adoro mettere a posto gli sbruffoni come te.

Ma poi secondo me hai mentito. Sei bassino e sfigato.

alto che samurai ihihih
hai visto troppi film.

Certo che quando una mette jessica rabbit come avatar dev'essere per forza una vera Donna!!


----------



## JDM (27 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... abito a Verona... allora, vediamo, per prima cosa devi darci sotto con gli esercizi per l'agilità delle dita e la coordinazione delle mani... cura bene la posizione del pollice e l'impostazione della mano sinistra... anche la mano destra deve essere ben impostata perché ti servirà per il muting e per tenere ferme le corde quando userai il distorsore... poi, devi studiare bene l'armonia... questo ti aiuterà a costruire e capire gli accordi... inizia con i maggiori, i minori, le settime (maggiori e minori) e le none... parallelamente, dacci sotto con le scale... devi memorizzare bene quelle in prima posizione e poi quelle in box... studia le maggiori e parallelamente le relative minori e le pentatoniche... comunque, il segreto sta nel conoscere sempre dove sta la tonica e nel sapere immediatamente il grado della nota che stai suonando... ci vuole tempo... fatica... sudore... hi, hi, hi... per gli esercizi, comperati "il dominio delle corde" di Storti... hi, hi, hi... e auguri...


Comprerò il manuale.... Grazie, comunque. 
Sei un pò lontanuccio, ma se mi capita di venir su mi piacerebbe conoscerti davvero.
Ti invierò un messaggio privato, quando sarà il momento.
Sempre se tu lo vuoi....


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2007)

*oui*

puoi scommetterci le mutandite bimba!


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2007)

*ops*

mutandine


----------



## milla (27 Settembre 2007)

Femmina ha detto:


> mutandine


e non rubare le battute da films di mel broks

si certo, tu sei una femmina ammaliante e provocante..
ihihih


----------



## Old chensamurai (27 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> mi sa che sei un po' troppo ciccione per me ma sono a tua disposizione .
> adoro mettere a posto gli sbruffoni come te.
> 
> Ma poi secondo me hai mentito. Sei bassino e sfigato.
> ...


... ciccione?... hi, hi, hi... secondo il calcolo effettuato del mio allenatore, relativo al mio indice di grasso corporeo (%) (formula di Duerenberg), ho *l'1,3 %* di grasso corporeo... praticamente sono una massa di muscoli... tieni conto che, in una persona normale, la percentuale è del 15% circa... a dire il vero, non so per quanto tempo potrò ancora fare le cose che faccio... forse qualche anno... poi dovrò abbandonare l'attività... rimanere a questi livelli comporta tantissimi sacrifici... la mattina mi sveglio alle cinque e corro per un ora... poi vengo al lavoro... la sera, dalle 20 alle 22.30/23.00, palestra...


----------



## JDM (27 Settembre 2007)

Femmina ha detto:


> mutandine


Le mutandite... Ah ah ah 

Cosa sono, mutande con le dita ? Interessante, Femmina.....















PS: sto scherzando, non te la prendere....


----------



## Old chensamurai (27 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Comprerò il manuale.... Grazie, comunque.
> Sei un pò lontanuccio, ma se mi capita di venir su mi piacerebbe conoscerti davvero.
> Ti invierò un messaggio privato, quando sarà il momento.
> Sempre se tu lo vuoi....


... non c'è problema... perché no?...


----------



## JDM (27 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non c'è problema... perché no?...


----------



## milla (27 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ciccione?... hi, hi, hi... secondo il calcolo effettuato del mio allenatore, relativo al mio indice di grasso corporeo (%) (formula di Duerenberg), ho *l'1,3 %* di grasso corporeo... praticamente sono una massa di muscoli... tieni conto che, in una persona normale, la percentuale è del 15% circa... a dire il vero, non so per quanto tempo potrò ancora fare le cose che faccio... forse qualche anno... poi dovrò abbandonare l'attività... rimanere a questi livelli comporta tantissimi sacrifici... la mattina mi sveglio alle cinque e corro per un ora... poi vengo al lavoro... la sera, dalle 20 alle 22.30/23.00, palestra...


e chi se ne frega?
bla bla bla bla
tu sei bellissimo ,tu  sei un vero Uomo come la jessicona è una vera Femmina.

Mi fate morire dal ridere, mai visto tanti sboroni in una volta sola.

parole parole parole soltanto parole


----------



## MK (27 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la mattina mi sveglio alle cinque e corro per un ora... poi vengo al lavoro... la sera, dalle 20 alle 22.30/23.00, palestra...


... wow Chen... e tempo per il resto?


----------



## milla (27 Settembre 2007)

Intanto a una povera, fragile, indifesa donna che vi chiede aiuto avete solo dato risposte cattive e volgari. (tranne due care persone)
Misery ma sei matta ad aprirti così in un forum del genere???
si vede che sei ingenua
lascia perdere


----------



## JDM (27 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> e chi se ne frega?
> bla bla bla bla
> tu sei bellissimo ,tu sei un vero Uomo come la jessicona è una vera Femmina.
> 
> ...


Chen, Jessica..... Smentitela, forza.... Un bell'avatar, anche x pochi minuti.

PS: Jessi,ma sei proprio come la Rabbit ?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (27 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> e tu saresti colui che "attacca" solamente per difendersi da altri insulti? e meno male!
> cmunque davvero complimenti, un vero Lord!


per farsi comprendere quandosi esprimono dei concetti, bisogna trovarsi allo stesso livello....e per forza di cose, il livellamento avviee sempre al gradino più basso


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> Intanto a una povera, fragile, indifesa donna che vi chiede aiuto avete solo dato risposte cattive e volgari. (tranne due care persone)
> * Misery ma sei matta ad aprirti così in un forum del genere???
> si vede che sei ingenua*
> lascia perdere


Vero, e' proprio "stupendamente innocente" eh?


----------



## Old chensamurai (27 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> e chi se ne frega?
> bla bla bla bla
> tu sei bellissimo ,tu sei un vero Uomo come la jessicona è una vera Femmina.
> 
> ...


... no, no, aspetta, TU sei un vero... _uomo_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> Intanto a una povera, fragile, indifesa donna che vi chiede aiuto avete solo dato risposte cattive e volgari. (tranne due care persone)
> Misery ma sei matta ad aprirti così in un forum del genere???
> si vede che sei ingenua
> lascia perdere


 
Puoi anche mettere il tuo nik al maschile.


manco ho fatto in tempo a scriverlo.


----------



## Old amarax (27 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> Finalmente un posto dove i sentimenti sono compresi.
> Sono una donna di trentasette anni, ho un marito adorabile e un figlio.
> Il fatto è che non riesco a frenare la mia sete di amore , passione e romanticismo; in pratica m'innamoro spessissimo, ho storie fugaci ma intense ,
> per poi tornare dal mio dolcissimo marito.Forse sono troppo sensibile ma non resisto ai richiami di Cupido.
> ...


 
ripensando alla tua storia....potrebbe essere una forma di ninfomania?...


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... a tua completa disposizione... mia cara... ma ti avviso: sono piuttosto... ingombrante... hi, hi, hi...


A che altezza???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ci manca solo il omentare un incontro fra collezionisti, anche se di diversa misura........... e tu sai che intendo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

bruja: penso che il problema di misery sia legato alla perdita del padre nel senso che vede il marito come un padre a cui non deve la fedeltà, ma dal quale torna per scelta dopo storie volutamente fugaci. fugaci perchè vuole mantenere con lui (avendolo perso) un rapporto preferenziale che per lei è essenziale molto più dell'innamoramento. In questo gioco perverso l'amore per gli altri non conta, non è mai oggetto di analisi, sono tutti storielle sullo stesso piano. L'amore per il marito è in realtà un amore devoto e figliale, nel quale non si sente in colpa per le altre relazioni che sono, appunto, altre. Ma malato. La consapevolezza di questo (che è comunque una mia idea e non una verità) potrebbe portarla a cercare un aiuto competente e farle trovare un equilibrio più giusto nella vita in generale. Smettere di tradire sarebbe ovviamente un buon inizio, ma sembra che misery si lamenti ogni 5 pagine circa ma non si esponga molto, evitando di rispondere a domande mirate. Dice di aver capito. Lo spero per lei. Se poi la sua vita le sta bene così buon per lei. Non condivido, ma sono affari suoi.
Per chi si lamenta dei giudizi: scrivere in pubblico vuol dire accettare pubbliche critiche. Entrare qui è come entrare in comunità di recupero: ne abbiamo viste molte, ma non giustifichiamo. cerchiamo di scavare per aiutare, con toni diversi ognuno. Se ci riusciamo bene, diversamente abbiamo espresso un libero parere.


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2007)

*bah....*

Fermo restando che questa frase mi ha lasciato perplessa: 

"misery e milla parlano di quello che a loro manca. a loro manca l'uomo con i controcoglioni. hanno sposato uomini deboli.".....

perchè con la presunzione che millantano aver a che fare con uomini deboli le delimiterebbe diversamente.
Alla fine cosa vogliono entrambe, anche se in modi personalizzati? 
Farsi i fatti loro, aggiungendo che a loro sta bene così. 
Chi siamo noi per metterle in guardia circa il fatto che la loro visione della vita è strumentale e pretestuosa e così non risolvono, non tanto la loro passionalità a 360°, quanto la loro realtà esistenziale, che andrebbe riportata a progetti, ragioni e condizioni tali da non "obbligarle" a cercare negli uomini le risposte che dovrebbero trovare in loro stesse. Specie perchè gli uomini non hanno risposte da dar loro in quanto cercano qualcosa di più epidermico e palpabile.
Ma naturalmente siamo sempre nel campo delle opinioni............
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A che altezza????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... io sto cercando di smettere con il vizio!... ma le donne non mi aiutano!... ieri sera, tornato a casa, stanco morto, dopo tre ore di palestra, ho trovato, nell'ordine: un mazzo di fiori da parte di una ragazza appena conosciuta e un libro molto prezioso da parte di un' _anonima ammiratrice_... dimmi te come si fa a vivere in questo modo...


----------



## Misery (28 Settembre 2007)

*Bruja e Grande*

Mi dispiace che anche Bruja finisca per unire le due personalità in un unico calderone.Capisco anche che quello che dice grande è vero: non ho detto più di tanto e non rispondo alle domande in modo esauriente.
Il fatto è che dopo liniziale sfogo , messa così:nero su bianco, la cosa mi ha spaventata apparendomi in tutta la sua gravità.
E automaticamente mi sono chiusa a riccio un po' per difesa , un po' per cercar di arrivar ad una soluzione che, è chiaro ,
non mi potete dare voi.
Ma credete che mettere giù due parole che racchiudono la tua vita ti da uno schiaffo non da poco; tutto il resto è contorno.
Comprendo chi non ha compreso, del resto anchio negli stessi panni avrei fatto uguale.
Non definitemi lamentosa, però perchè no lo sono mai stata.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io sto cercando di smettere con il vizio!... ma le donne non mi aiutano!... ieri sera, tornato a casa, stanco morto, dopo tre ore di palestra, ho trovato, nell'ordine: un mazzo di fiori da parte di una ragazza appena conosciuta e un libro molto prezioso da parte di un' _anonima ammiratrice_... dimmi te come si fa a vivere in questo modo...








   che vitaccia...dai, male che ti vada avrai un buon profumo sparso per la casa e un libro da leggere..


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2007)

*?????*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> che vitaccia...dai, male che ti vada avrai un buon profumo sparso per la casa e un libro da leggere..


 
Bisogna vedere che concetto ha lui del "male che ti vada".......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












E' un tipo che pratica la noia muliebre come "protezionismo"!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> che vitaccia...dai, male che ti vada avrai un buon profumo sparso per la casa e un libro da leggere..


... e qualche osso in più nella mia collezione... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e qualche osso in più nella mia collezione... hi, hi, hi...


Sempre meglio di francobolli o conchiglie...


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2007)

*infatti*



Misery ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che anche Bruja finisca per unire le due personalità in un unico calderone.Capisco anche che quello che dice grande è vero: non ho detto più di tanto e non rispondo alle domande in modo esauriente.
> Il fatto è che dopo liniziale sfogo , messa così:nero su bianco, la cosa mi ha spaventata apparendomi in tutta la sua gravità.
> E automaticamente mi sono chiusa a riccio un po' per difesa , un po' per cercar di arrivar ad una soluzione che, è chiaro ,
> non mi potete dare voi.
> ...


 

e questa non era una lagna?


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2007)

*Misery*

Spiace che tu non colga non la reprimenda ma il senso intrinseco del mio post.  La storia tua e di milla è certamente diversa, e non potrebbe essere che così, ma la soluzione a cui pervenite è un palliativo, un placebo. Io sono molto meno critica di quanto appaia.
Credo che tu, perchè ora sei tu in questione, debba davvero fare un flash back del tuo vissuto e dei tuoi rapporti con l'altro sesso risalendo agli uomini della tua famiglia.... padre, nonno, zii... 
Non importa che tu ami o meno tuo marito, quello è un problema che verte solo a te ed alla tua affettività, ma che tu lo tradisca alla bisogna, dimostra che TU hai un problema relazionale, perchè andare con uomini con le motivazioni che tu hai esposto mostra un rapporto perverso e distorto dell'amore/sesso.
Ho la certerzza che tu non hai questi rapporti per passione o foja ma per compensazione.... e capire cosa crei questo bisogno di compensazione è basilare.
Il resto è cosa che può essere risolta in conseguenza..... ma non saranno pochi post a risolvere questo prtoblema. Forse un aiuto professionale potrebbe risolvere parecchio, sempre che tu accetti questa versione dei fatti.
Bruja


----------



## Misery (28 Settembre 2007)

è l'unica versione possibile, Bruja.
grazie per l'attenzione


----------



## leone73 (29 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Leone appunto....ma la colpa e' solo di queste donne....che vogliono credere alle false parole di questi uomini....gli piace cosi' tanto vivere nell'illusione...che credono solo alle illusioni...ma che vuoi farci...sono per lo piu' donne giovani...o cmq...donne che in giovane eta' non si sono "divertite" come avrebbero voluto...capita l esatto contrario anche con gli uomini...
> 
> Lei fa tanto la "donna vissuta" cercando di difendersi....di dire che siamo noi quelli che giudichiamo ingiustamente.....ma trema all'idea di provare a confessare tutto al marito...perche' quello non e' interessato solo a quello che lei ha fra le gambe...ma anche e soprattutto a quello che ha nel cuore...
> 
> ...


infatti è così e lo sto sperimetando sulla mia pelle (tradito-ingannato e lasciato), spero che un giorno queste persone, una volta presa una bella tranvata, si rendano conto di cosa sono e cosa vogliono.
 io dalla mia esperienza personale ho capito che sono donne immature, un po traumatizzate, un po egoiste che vorrebbero tutto da un uomo e che quindi sono incapaci di fare una vita di coppia seria e duratura, perchè non rispettano le mancanze ed i difetti dell'altro, pensando solo al proprio tornaconto, peggio ancora quando accanto hanno una persone che le ama davvero acettando tutto di loro (non sono capoaci di distinguere un vero amore, da un approfittatore), ed ecco che scatta la ricerca chissà di cosa in un altro uomo, palesato con il sesso (altra arma doppio taglio) ed i risulati sono evidenti: perdita di fiducia ecc della persona che sta con loro, rischio di esser usate da persone senza scrupoli che sfruttano le loro debolezze e la facilità di fare sesso, per poi scaricarle (se non cornificarle appena possibile) al primo problema o difficoltà (e prima poi i nodi vengono al pettine) ecc.
 in conslusione saranno donne più o meno consapevoli nel loro interno di essere sempre sole ed infelici perchè non amate veramente e solo usate   e scaricate a causi del loro modo di fare. l'unica cura per questi soggetti (terapie aparte) è una bella infatuazione per la persona "sbagliata" che crollerà presto  tardi come un castello di sabbia e si trasformerà presto in delusione con tanto di corna ecc (per loro è facile fare le corna e non avere rispetto dell'altro, ma subire sulla pripriapelle lo lo stesso trattaento sarebbe ultratraumatico)  , aggravata dal fatto che proprio nei momenti di bisogno , queste persone carenti di affetto e comunque desiderose di supporto morale (dato solo da persone che le vogliono bene) sentiranno la mancanza di quei valori e di quegli affeti che loro prima sottovalutavano e che invece si riveleranno fondamentali per sogetti del genere mma anche per soggetti "nornali".ed ecco che arrvano i rimosri i rimpianti e la nalinconia verso i" cogioni " che avevano dato fiducia regolarmente tradita.

il mio motto è: non fare agli altri ciò che non vorresti fosse fatto a te stesso.

ci sono persone che lo capisco prima, altre che invece per capirlo ci devono sbattere contro per poi magari tornare  al'oviel con la coda tra le gambe, ma di soito il rirtorno è ormai tardivo!!! il treno è passato ed è lontano


----------



## leone73 (29 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> ma tu credi davvero che  io non abbia mai sofferto per amore o per un rapporto extra coniugale?
> Si soffre, ci si piange un po' addosso e poi ci si rialza dopo essersi ben leccati le ferite.
> Io,almeno, sono abituata a fare così. Non solo nei rapporti ma nella vita in generale.
> 
> ...


lo stai dicendo tu stessa che sei una donna sola, non riesci a fare una famiglia e non riesci ad amare e comprendere  una persona standole accanto nel bene e  nel male la vita (mai santito parlare di fedeltà e lealtà , fiducia ecc?). non auguro il male a nessuno, spero solo che tu come altre capiate un giorno di essere soltanto merce in mano di persone che tutto volgiono da voi tranne che il vostro bene ( ese non site delle pietre o degli animali, anche voi avete bisgono di affetto ed amore serio), e che se ne fottono di voi e dei vostri problemi. questa è la tua solitudine, aslitudine di sentimenti sinceri ed alti verso una persona e paura di afforntare i problemi. il tradimento è comunque per me un atto di vigliaccheria, che si paga sempre caro anche se non li ammette, e in molti casi (come il mio) chi tradisce (chi lo fa una volta lo fa semore) e lascia dei sentimenti reali, amore, rispetto, fiducia, nel tempo prima o poi sarà solo vittima di se stessa sprattutto quando certe cose (che quando conviene sono apprezzare ) verranno a mancare.
in molti casi infatti tanti soggetti del genere "ritornano" (anche se ovviamente è troppo tardi) in un modo nell'altro dalle persone che hanno ferito, ma che avendola coscienza pulita avranno supereranno e saranno ormai tranqulli e lontani dai quei dolori (e ripagheranno con l'indifferenza quelle persone). quindi saranno sempre alla ricerca di una conferma di un qualcosa che nemmeno loro sanno e che mai darà conforto (in guerra con se stesse), e quindi ecco la solitudine e l'aridità di sentimenti (andare  aletto con qualcuno non vuol dire nulla) veri a "vita".


----------



## leone73 (29 Settembre 2007)

debora ha detto:


> milla, sei veramente penosa.
> Mi dispiace per tua figlia e per tuo marito, ma molto di più per tua figlia che avrà l'esempio di una donna come te come madre.
> Tu e miseri siete quel tipo di donne che rovinano la categoria delle donne, che le rendono odiose anche alle altre donne e poco credibili con gli uomini.
> Quando invecchierete non vi resterà più niente. Solo il ricordo di esser state un pessimo esempio per chiunque. Se vi incontrassi vi farei cambiare idea a suon di schiaffoni.



hai ragione


----------



## leone73 (29 Settembre 2007)

milla ha detto:


> certo. Va bene. Bla, bla, bla, lascia però fuori mia figlia. Chiaro? Non sai nulla e parli per frasi fatte.
> Quanto agli schiaffoni eviterei. Mi alleno in palestra tutti i giorni e non so chi ne uscirebbe peggio.
> Ah carina,  gli uomini con cui vado lo sanno che sono sposata.
> Come io cerco solo sposati e tanti hanno a fianco donne come te. Ci sarà pure una ragione, no?


 non scaricare la colpa sugli altri, gli uomini con cui vai sono come te senza valori!! il problema è tuo! ma a te cosa rimane di tuttò cio???divertimento sessuale??? e poi???
siete degli oggetti -animali, o persone????


----------



## leone73 (29 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ......sono severo con CHIUNQUE commette il tradimento.....
> .....immaginavo che tu non ti considerassi malata.....
> .....anche un cleptomane non crede di essere malato.....
> .....continua ad essere orgogliosa di chi e cosa sei finché puoi.....
> .....prima che giunga il momento di pagare.....


già sta pagando


----------



## leone73 (29 Settembre 2007)

Misery ha detto:


> Torna a pagina3? ah si,
> ti sfuggo perchè le domande che mi fai mi spaventano parecchio.
> E' come se dall'infanzia dovessi sempre dare prova di piacere agli altri e di avere riscontri affettivi.Se mio marito vivesse la stessa cosa ne sarei preoccupata; in puiù penserei di non bastargli


nella vita si fabnno delle scelte, non si può pretendere di fare una scelta ma nel contempo volere tuttuo da quell stessa scelta. tu volevi la famiglia, volevi un marit, volevi una figlia e volevi ancge farti i cazzi tuoi con altri uomini. io dico che è impossible dal punto di vista morale, poi ovvimante si può andare aletto con cani è porci. anzi è PIù FACILE TRADIRE CHE STARE TUTTA LA VITA FEDELE. questo è ovvio


----------



## leone73 (29 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Io sono qui da tradita.
> e sono meravigliata e affascinata dall'ambiente.Pensavo mi dessero della tardona x i sentimenti ed i pensieri che vivo...invece ho trovato un piccolo porto dove ritrovare me stessa a tutte le ore del giorno e della notte...
> Effettivamente sembra il Portale della fedeltà...


da tradito ti sono solidale, e condivido il tuo pensiero


----------



## leone73 (29 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Ciao misery, benvenuta.
> sai io non riesco davvero a capire come si fa a parlare di AMORE, intendo quel sentimento vero, quello che ti fa palpitare e sentire un groviglio allo stomaco, per più di una persona contemporaneamente. Insomma potrei anche capire la voglia di novità, attenzioni..ma amore proprio non riesco a capire! Dici di avere un marito fantastico:non hai paura di rovinare tutto con questo tuo comportamento? non approvo ciò che fai, soprattutto perchè davvero non riesco a capire come tu riesca a guardare tuo marito dopo ogni tradimento, ma questo è solo il mio personale pensiero. Solo una cosa: non dire che lo fai anche per lui...le cose che si fanno per gli altri dovrebbero essere positive e far star bene chi le riceve...non credo che se tuo marito sapesse sarebbe felice di questa situazione.
> in bocca al lupo per tutto.
> Simo.


semplice non sanno cosa vuoglia dire AMORE, e mia lo sapranno!!


----------



## leone73 (29 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Tu non puoi spiegarmi perche' ami tuo marito per il semplice motivo che NON SAI COSA SIA L'AMORE...non so descrivere gli orgasmi di una Donna perche' sono un Uomo...e non so cosa sente dentro una Donna quando arriva all'orgasmo...spero pero' di trovare una Donna che voglia arrivare all'orgasmo insieme a me e SOLO con me...con cui condividere tutto...paure e gioie...e che mi parli di tutto senza paure...qualcuna che voglia sentirsi viva con il cuore oltre che con il corpo...se quello che tu provi per tuo marito e' amore....allora spero di non essere mai piu' amato da donne come te...


bravissimo sei un grande!!!, io soffro perchè pensavo di avere accanto la persona  giusta che mi ha fatto credere che fosse così fino all'ultimo, e invece...........

ma la sofferenza finirà spero


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Settembre 2007)

Leone capisco che possa ancora bruciare, ma almeno la lucidità cerca di non perderla!

Ok, i traditori son fango, son ignobili, senza valori e senza morale!

Però tu continui a desiderare il ritorno di una persona così, lo si intuisce dal tuo ripetere che poi tornano (e io non ne sarei poi così sicuro) ...

E poi dici che non desideri il male di nessuno...ma non mi pare che nei confronti della tua ex tu nutra lo stesso sentimento!

Rassegnarsi a che ci lascino, a che non siano più innamorati di noi, che si possano innamorare di un altro, che da questi possano venir riamati come o forse anche meglio di noi, non può esistere vero?


----------



## leone73 (29 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Leone capisco che possa ancora bruciare, ma almeno la lucidità cerca di non perderla!
> 
> Ok, i traditori son fango, son ignobili, senza valori e senza morale!
> 
> ...


certo che si possono innamorare di un altro, ma la pesona che mi ha tradito una volta ed è stata perdoata e poi  dopo 5 anniai primi porblemi nonstante fosse attaccata a me, mi ha ritradito lontano da casa, ingannato nascodnendo con faccia tosta tutto ( dicendo che sarreb tonata da me ecc) e poi lasciato poco prima di tornare, per sstare con uno che conosce da un mese, mi sembra un po particolare. il mdo più vgliacco che c'è, l'ha usato lei dimostrandomi che era la persona sbagliata ma che si è presa da me tutto quello che serviva per poi fuggire vigliaccamente anzichè darmi prova di amrore e comprensione nei momenti difficli (dimenticando tante cose di me).
 non spero in un ritorno anche perchè a poco acpo comincio a  fregarmene, ma solo in una resa di coscienza e sofferenza, una volta vissute certe esperienza che LEI  MAI HA VISSUTO GRAZIE ANCHE ALLA MIA LEALTA'(che è stat tradita con l'inganno) e che visto il soggetto non tarderanno ad arrivare. (mi permetto di dirlo perchè la mia storia la conosco solo io e non tu).


----------



## leone73 (29 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Leone capisco che possa ancora bruciare, ma almeno la lucidità cerca di non perderla!
> 
> Ok, i traditori son fango, son ignobili, senza valori e senza morale!
> 
> ...


non sottavalutare il fatto che chi tradisce E' UNA MERDA, sopattutto quando tarduisce dopo anni persone oneste che  che danno tutto cquello che possono!!
guarda che in soggetti come me ed altri amici del forum certe cose FANNO MALE, molto male. per il semplice fatto che non siamo menefreghisti e ci dedichamo alla persona che amiamo (noi),e quindi soffriamo quando succedono cose del genere.
chi di fronte a certe cose non priva dolore  ecc vuol dire che non amava quella persona e che in un certo senso gli era indifferente, e ti assicuro che io ancora provo qualcosa per questa ragazza, nonstante mi abbia fatto molto male, prorpio perchè i iei sentimenti erano profondi ( e lei comunque mi diostarva di apprezzare ciò)

certo che ci si piò innamorare di un altro, ma la persona che mi ha tradito una volta ed è stata perdoata e poi  dopo 5 anni (in cui ho fatto e dato tutto me stesso)ai primi porblemi nonstante fosse attaccata a me, mi ha ritradito lontano da casa (l'ho chiamta al tel e l'ho saputo io, che frquentava l'altro da più di un mese ma scopava anche con me oltre che con lui), ingannato nascodendo con faccia tosta tutto ( dicendo che sarreb tonata da me ecc,) e poi lasciato poco prima di tornare, per sstare con uno che conosce da un mese, mi sembra un po particolare. il mdo più vgliacco che c'è, l'ha usato lei dimostrandomi che era la persona sbagliata ma che si è presa da me tutto quello che serviva per poi fuggire vigliaccamente anzichè darmi prova di amrore e comprensione nei momenti difficli (dimenticando tante cose di me).
 non spero in un ritorno anche perchè a poco acpo comincio a  fregarmene, ma solo in una resa di coscienza e sofferenza, una volta vissute certe esperienza che LEI  MAI HA VISSUTO GRAZIE ANCHE ALLA MIA LEALTA'(che è stat tradita con l'inganno) e che visto il soggetto non tarderanno ad arrivare. (mi permetto di dirlo perchè la mia storia la conosco solo io e non tu). 

no credi che sia un po deluso, incazzato, schifato ecc ecc?? o dovrei saltare di gioia


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> certo che si possono innamorare di un altro, ma la pesona che mi ha tradito una volta ed è stata perdoata e poi dopo 5 anniai primi porblemi nonstante fosse attaccata a me, mi ha ritradito lontano da casa, ingannato nascodnendo con faccia tosta tutto ( dicendo che sarreb tonata da me ecc) e poi lasciato poco prima di tornare, per sstare con uno che conosce da un mese, mi sembra un po particolare. il mdo più vgliacco che c'è, l'ha usato lei dimostrandomi che era la persona sbagliata ma che si è presa da me tutto quello che serviva per poi fuggire vigliaccamente *anzichè darmi prova di amrore e comprensione nei momenti difficli* (dimenticando tante cose di me).
> non spero in un ritorno anche perchè a poco acpo comincio a fregarmene, ma solo in una resa di coscienza e sofferenza, una volta vissute certe esperienza che LEI MAI HA VISSUTO GRAZIE ANCHE ALLA MIA LEALTA'(che è stat tradita con l'inganno) e che visto il soggetto non tarderanno ad arrivare. (*mi permetto di dirlo perchè la mia storia la conosco solo io e non tu)*.


 
Quell'amore che tu invochi... NON C'ERA PIU', LO CAPISCI?  
vai al di là di ciò che ti diceva, ci riesci?

Ma vabbeh, visto che nessuno la conosce la tua storia se non tu, continua pure a raccontartela... da solo!


----------



## leone73 (29 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quell'amore che tu invochi... NON C'ERA PIU', LO CAPISCI?
> vai al di là di ciò che ti diceva, ci riesci?
> 
> Ma vabbeh, visto che nessuno la conosce la tua storia se non tu, continua pure a raccontartela... da solo!


cero ma uno se ne accorge alla fine!!! e poi c'è modo e modo di dirlo, meritavo rispetto, e non certo un trattamento del genere CAPISCIIIIIIIIIIII????
 tutto qui, quella persona si è rivelata per la merda che è quindi andrò avanti, sapendo cosa succederà si a me che a lei


----------



## leone73 (29 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> cero ma uno se ne accorge alla fine!!! e poi c'è modo e modo di dirlo, meritavo rispetto, e non certo un trattamento del genere CAPISCIIIIIIIIIIII????
> tutto qui, quella persona si è rivelata per la merda che è quindi andrò avanti, sapendo cosa succederà si a me che a lei


e forse amore da parte sua non c'è' mai stato, solo sentimenti e convenienza molto ben nascosti, altrimenti non avrebbe fatto ciò in quel modo vigliacco, perchè chi fa certe cose è un vigliacco e menefreghista, ma casco che i ciraggio in qusto mondo è merce rara, eglio fotere l'akltro in ogni senso e chi se ne fotte se lo sipotrebbe far sooffrire meno. e cmq chi di spada ferisce di spada perisce


----------



## Bruja (29 Settembre 2007)

*Amarax e leone*



leone73 ha detto:


> da tradito ti sono solidale, e condivido il tuo pensiero


Non commettete l'errore di credere che questo forum parteggi per qualcuno.
Semplicemente il suo argomento base è il tradimento e su questo si discute... e poichè il tradimento è un'azione negativa, la partenza è che non si dovrebbe tradire ma risoplvere i problemi a monte con diverse metodologie.
Non accade quindi chi tradisce viene accotlo a si argomenta del suo problema, perchè se non lo avesse non sarebbe qui a parlarne, mentre chi è stato tradito ha l'accoglienza di chi ha subito una slealtà esistenziale e la fine di un'alleanza, una complicità che l'altro/a ha voluto risolvere altrove.
Chiaro che il traditore verrà redarguito e il tradito consolato, ma spesso nel dialogo si evidenziano errori da entrambe le parti. e si cerca di far prendere coscienza ai soggetti di queste discrepanze e squilibri.
Non inneggiamo alla fedeltà, la consigliamo e non disprezziamo i traditori, li invitiamo a capire perchè non sono stati in grado di evitare di scendere a compromessi con sé stessi, con la loro dirittura e coscienza e perchè alla fine, quasi tutti, nonostante tutto, non si piacciano!
Bruja


----------



## leone73 (29 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non commettete l'errore di credere che questo forum parteggi per qualcuno.
> Semplicemente il suo argomento base è il tradimento e su questo si discute... e poichè il tradimento è un'azione negativa, la partenza è che non si dovrebbe tradire ma risoplvere i problemi a monte con diverse metodologie.
> Non accade quindi chi tradisce viene accotlo a si argomenta del suo problema, perchè se non lo avesse non sarebbe qui a parlarne, mentre chi è stato tradito ha l'accoglienza di chi ha subito una slealtà esistenziale e la fine di un'alleanza, una complicità che l'altro/a ha voluto risolvere altrove.
> Chiaro che il traditore verrà redarguito e il tradito consolato, ma spesso nel dialogo si evidenziano errori da entrambe le parti. e si cerca di far prendere coscienza ai soggetti di queste discrepanze e squilibri.
> ...



non l'ho m i creduto, ma sono sempre delparere che se una coppia ha dei problemi, ne discuite serenementem senza che una parte asperti il momento, la persona o i la giustifiucazione per staccarsi dal rapporto, specie quando dall'altra parte c'è un onesto, sncero, leale ,affidabile cc


----------



## Bruja (29 Settembre 2007)

*leone*



leone73 ha detto:


> non l'ho m i creduto, ma sono sempre delparere che se una coppia ha dei problemi, ne discuite serenementem senza che una parte asperti il momento, la persona o i la giustifiucazione per staccarsi dal rapporto, specie quando dall'altra parte c'è un onesto, sncero, leale ,affidabile cc


 
Questo lo diciamo da sempre, tradire è la via facile, sganciata dalla coppia, spesso autoassolvente che si sceglie per non guardarsi dentro e non guardare la coppia a che punto è!
Bruja


----------

